# We'll die like cattle': Kashmiris fear coronavirus outbreak



## Nilu Pule

Doctors say Kashmir, which has been under a security lockdown since August, is 'ill-equipped' to deal with the pandemic.

4 hours ago










Empty roads in Srinagar after India launched a 14-hour long curfew to limit the spread of COVID-19 [Danish Ismail/Reuters]
Srinagar, Indian-administered Kashmir - As the world scrambles to deal with the coronavirus pandemic, fear and anxiety prevail in Indian-administered Kashmir after four COVID-19 cases were detected.




Hospitals in the disputed Himalayan region have an acute shortage of doctors and paramedics, while its healthcare facilities are insufficient to meet the crisis which has unsettled countries with world-class medical infrastructure.


Given the situation, residents of the valley fear the potentially disastrous consequences of the coronavirus pandemic after the first case of infection was reported on Thursday.

Apprehensions abound that this may be just the "tip of the iceberg" as several hundred people, most of whom had travelled to other countries, were placed under quarantine.


Advertisement

In nearby Ladakh, which until August was part of Kashmir before it was separated and turned into a federally-administered territory, 13 cases tested positive, most of whom had travelled to Iran.

The Muslim-majority region has been under a strict security and communication lockdown since August 5 when New Delhi stripped the disputed Himalayan region's of its special status. The internet was restored earlier this month, but it remains slow as 4G services are still not allowed.





Residents fear the potentially disastrous consequences of the coronavirus pandemic [Shuaib Bashir/Al Jazeera]
*Series of measures*
Srinagar, Indian-administered Kashmir's main city and home to a million people, turned into a ghost town this week as markets were shut, public transport banned and entry of travellers restricted.

"We aren't testing proactively and enough," Junaid Mattu, mayor of Srinagar, said. "We aren't preparing for the worst."

The valley's administration, which now reports to New Delhi, has taken a series of measures aimed at containing the spread of the virus, including a lockdown that has grown in recent days.

Schools, colleges and universities, which reopened last month after seven months of an earlier lockdown, have been shut again as people stock up on essential supplies in preparation for another lengthy period of isolation.

UN rights chief calls for inquiry over abuses in Kashmir (2:09)
The fear over the pandemic is compounded by a feeling among Kashmiris that the administration is not being transparent with them.

"Trust me, if I share a summary of daily events, no one in Kashmir will sleep," Shahid Chaudhary, head of the civil administration in Srinagar, wrote on Twitter.

"Let's keep our egos aside, work collectively and instead of raising panic and alarm help each other to improve. This (is) 3rd World War. Nothing less."

*Hospitals ill-equipped*
The real crisis, however, may well lie in Kashmir's hospitals, which remain understaffed and ill-equipped to fight the outbreak.

A veteran doctor, the former principal of Government Medical College (GMC) in Srinagar who is acquainted with the region's healthcare facilities, warned that a major disaster could occur. The college has seven major hospitals associated with it.

"We need lockdown for one month," he told Al Jazeera on condition of anonymity. "If it [coronavirus pandemic] happens here, we will be devastated. We will die like cattle."

The doctor said Kashmir's healthcare system is "ill-equipped to deal with even normal things in normal times".

"It will crush us and devastate us, unless the community intervenes," he said.

Samia Rashid, current GMC principal, said the outpatient department and all elective surgeries have been suspended in the associate hospitals.

"Only emergencies will be examined and cancer surgeries performed. Patients who do not require immediate treatment are requested to not visit hospitals," she urged.

Rashid said the GMC administration has "more than 13,000 N95 masks, 3,300 Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) kits," adding that they also procured 122,000 triple layered masks.

N95 respirator masks and surgical masks (face masks) are used by doctors and other health workers to protect them from infections while treating COVID-19 patients.

Rashid said that while there were enough ventilators "to contain the situation right now", there was a shortage of manpower. "Our manpower to run them all is not sufficient."

An official audit of healthcare facilities conducted in 2018 found that the existing manpower was "barely sufficient to run the health institutions in view of sustained increase of patient flow across the state".

"[Kashmir] is severely short of nursing staff. Against a requirement of 3,193 nurses … there are only 1,290 sanctioned posts of staff nurses in the [former] Jammu and Kashmir state with a deficit of 1,903 posts which need to be created," the audit found.

The audit noted that the doctor to patient ratio in the Kashmir region is one of the lowest in India. "Compared to the doctor-patient ratio of 1:2,000 in India, Jammu and Kashmir has one allopathic doctor for 3,866 people against the WHO norm of one doctor for 1,000 population," it said.





At the region's two major hospitals two doctors have been put in quarantine after they developed symptoms of COVID-19 [Shuaib Bashir/Al Jazeera]
*Doctors fear going home*
Ahmad, a doctor at Srinagar's Shri Maharaja Hari Singh Hospital, told Al Jazeera doctors fear going home after work.

"We do not have the required protective equipment. We just wear a surgical mask, normal gloves and surgical gown and a cap. We cannot tell a patient to maintain distance," he said.

"It is the first place where people come with symptoms and their first contact with a doctor".

Ahmad said doctors like him are at risk of being exposed to coronavirus infection and "do not want to be the carrier of the virus".

"If we get infected, the whole hospital staff would have to be quarantined. We need proper equipment so that the health system keeps going," he told Al Jazeera.

The Resident Doctors Association at the hospital, in a statement, this week said "every patient visiting the hospital should be viewed as a potential COVID-19 case" and rued the dearth of protective infrastructure and sanitisers at the hospital.

"Welfare of public depends on doctors, and if doctors themselves are sick, how can they provide healthcare to general public."

At the region's two major hospitals, which see thousands of patients daily from across Kashmir, two doctors have been put in quarantine after they developed symptoms of COVID-19.





Amnesty International has condemned the continuous suspension of high-speed internet in the region [Shuaib Bashir/Al Jazeera]
*Internet shutdown*
Amid the alarming threat of the spread of COVID-19, Kashmir also faces a crippling blockade of high-speed internet which has effectively hampered an effective awareness campaign among the people as well as among doctors.

High-speed internet services in the region have been blocked since August to prevent protests against the abrogation of the region's autonomy.

Iqbal Saleem, a professor of surgery at GMC, said he could not download a COVID-19 manual for doctors.

"This is so frustrating. Trying to download the guidelines for intensive care management as proposed by doctors in England. 24 Mbs and one hour. Still not able to do so," he said on Twitter referring to using the low-speed mobile internet that is the only thing available in the region.

Coronavirus: Worldwide applause for frontline medical staff
Another doctor working at a hospital in north Kashmir said the low-speed internet was handicapping them when it came to getting updated information from around the globe. "We don't know anything, and we are not able to download research papers etc, it's very hard," he said.

The ban of high-speed internet has also made it impossible for many in Kashmir to work from home, one of the important precautionary measures taken in many countries to contain the spread of the disease.

"We don't have the option to work from home as there is not enough mobile internet speed to connect our laptops," Arshad, an IT employee, said.

Amnesty International has condemned the continuous suspension of high-speed internet in the region and asked the Indian authorities to fully restore it.

"In wake of the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, the Government of the Union Territory of Jammu and Kashmir must restore full access to internet services in the region of Jammu and Kashmir and ensure that people have full access to health and safety related information," said Avinash Kumar, Executive Director of Amnesty International India, in a statement.

Kumar said restricting the internet speed makes it difficult for people to "navigate their way through a difficult time further undermining their trust in the authorities".

"The Government of India needs to adopt a rights-respecting approach to protect public health and restore access to 4G speed internet."

When asked about the restoration of high-speed internet, Jammu and Kashmir government spokesperson Rohit Kansal's response was: "Whenever there is some information, we will update you."

Amid the growing concerns, more than 170 academics from around the world have written a letter to the World Health Organization and UN special rapporteurs about the restoration of high-speed internet in Kashmir.

"Despite the region reporting multiple positive cases of COVID-19, the Indian government has, criminally, barred residents from accessing reliable, high-speed internet. Only recently, through an administrative diktat, the Indian authorities extended the ban on high-speed internet until 26th of March," the letter said.

_Reporting by Srinagar-based journalist whom we are not naming due to security concerns_


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ear-coronavirus-outbreak-200322151405218.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

""We need lockdown for one month," he told Al Jazeera on condition of anonymity. "If it [coronavirus pandemic] happens here, we will be devastated. We will die like cattle."

Here are actual Kashmiris asking for lockdown to continue while people outside Kashmir asking for lockdown to be lifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

That is exactly what the BJP government and RSS want.


----------



## StormBreaker

BlackMamba93 said:


> ""We need lockdown for one month," he told Al Jazeera on condition of anonymity. "If it [coronavirus pandemic] happens here, we will be devastated. We will die like cattle."
> 
> Here are actual Kashmiris asking for lockdown to continue while people outside Kashmir asking for lockdown to be lifted.


So corona virus has been in kashmir since July/August ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

HttpError said:


> That is exactly what the BJP government and RSS want.


Actually this is the best position to be in for Kashmiri vs the people in the rest of India where it will spread like fire. Self isolation and cut off from the rest.

You guys are not seeing the bigger picture; by doing to RSS/BJB have done a favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark1

Kashmir is midway in human development amongst states in India. Kashmir government medical college has a good reputation. Now is the time for the locals to take their welfare in their own hands and not just indulge in the blame game. Practice the precautions advised everywhere. 
I roll my eyes everytime high speed internet is referred to as a human right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baba_Yaga

StormBreaker said:


> So corona virus has been in kashmir since July/August ?



Doesn't matter, whatever happened is irrelevant. I didn't agree with the lockdown then, but now it is the need of the hour. Meanwhile, your govt was shedding fake tears asking for lockdown to be lifted and what not in the SAARC meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Alarming situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

BlackMamba93 said:


> Doesn't matter, whatever happened is irrelevant. I didn't agree with the lockdown then, but now it is the need of the hour. Meanwhile, your govt was shedding fake tears asking for lockdown to be lifted and what not in the SAARC meeting.


Gov can go to Hell... They did what they could do best, Against a biased world, supporting a fascist regime’s brutal decision, Just to keep the weapons industry going on...

Kashmir was our problem and will ALWAYS BE OUR PROBLEM !!!

We will never let go off so easily after suffering due to this issue for 7 decades...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baba_Yaga

StormBreaker said:


> Gov can go to Hell... *They did what they could do best*, Against a biased world, supporting a fascist regime’s brutal decision, Just to keep the weapons industry going on...
> 
> Kashmir was our problem and will ALWAYS BE OUR PROBLEM !!!
> 
> We will never let go off so easily after suffering due to this issue for 7 decades...



True, they did what was best for them, not for the Kashmiris. It is apparent now all those were fake crocodile tears. Had they actually cared, wouldn't be calling for lockdown to be lifted in such a critical situation. Kashmir needs a lockdown, so does the rest of India. While the rest of the world is in a lockdown, you are calling for lockdown in Kashmir to be lifted to score brownie points .


----------



## StormBreaker

BlackMamba93 said:


> True, they did what was best for them, not for the Kashmiris. It is apparent now all those were fake crocodile tears. Had they actually cared, wouldn't be calling for lockdown to be lifted in such a critical situation. Kashmir needs a lockdown, so does the rest of India. While the rest of the world is in a lockdown, you are calling for lockdown in Kashmir to be lifted to score brownie points .


Did I call for the uplifting of lockdown in this situation? Fell free to search for such post here...

And the “They did what they could do best” is what I said for the government, Governments can only do aggressive diplomacy, nothing more, And this government has done much for that, But then you can’t appreciate it rather you are applauding the ignorance of Indian Gov and Military to continue with their brutality....

Kashmir is a military solution, Not a government. Eventually Blood will be shed someday, in large, When two powers collide, Those in the shadow, Will be dusted...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHALIB

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Nilu Pule old friend, why...I say... Have you become a *Humanist*?
> 
> *PakKashmiris in IoJK are *Muslims... perhaps you have forgotten...
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for sharing the article...



he is suffering from mood swing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Oye Shahzade,
> 
> And all your goodee, goodee... posts.. I thought/feared that you have gone to the other side... _*Daisies, Butterflies and Rainbows...*_
> 
> But you remain one of us...
> 
> Be good... take care of yourself and family!
> 
> Mangus


Thanks to Allah,

This virus, An Awakening to the sleeping minds...

The Suppression has of Our Kashmiri Brethren and Our Designated land...

We lost hundreds of thousands in these 7 decades, Billions spent, Generations lost to illiteracy, Instability to the economy, Proxies inside our territory...

BUT

We are Muslims, World is a route to a Real destination... We have blood to spare, But Our Honor, Our Land, Our People, Mothers, Sisters, Children, Fathers Of Kashmir, Shall be *AVENGED.

What is the purpose of Pakistan and a Mighty Muslim State with Mighty Military if someday Kashmir gets resolved on TABLE ?
*
More people will bully us if such happens. One day, We shall teach everyone a lesson, What a Mighty Pakistan and Mighty Pakistan Army is truly !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

RSS Nazis have volunteered to be COVID19 infected and they have been sent to Kashmir to enjoy fair skinned Muslim women.

Government of Kashmir has asked the Government of Pakistan to announce Jihad against India for Kashmir.

Inshallah Kashmir will be liberated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

BlackMamba93 said:


> ""We need lockdown for one month," he told Al Jazeera on condition of anonymity. "If it [coronavirus pandemic] happens here, we will be devastated. We will die like cattle."
> 
> Here are actual Kashmiris asking for lockdown to continue while people outside Kashmir asking for lockdown to be lifted.



that is true .


----------



## American Pakistani

Death to 7 lakh Indian occupier terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Oye Shahzade,
> 
> And all your goodee, goodee... posts.. I thought/feared that you have gone to the other side... _*Daisies, Butterflies and Rainbows...*_
> 
> But you remain one of us...
> 
> Be good... take care of yourself and family!
> 
> Mangus


I was always a realist !!!

Sometimes, My posts are just fantasies and not realistic, Wanting peace...

But here I am back, in the realistic world...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

El Sidd said:


> RSS Nazis have volunteered to be COVID19 infected and they have been sent to Kashmir to enjoy fair skinned Muslim women.
> 
> Government of Kashmir has asked the Government of Pakistan to announce Jihad against India for Kashmir.
> 
> Inshallah Kashmir will be liberated




i think you should join zaid hamid and orya maqbool jan , both of them are telling that time of ghazwa hind is here .


----------



## xyxmt

Kashmir is in total lock down so how can virus get in, unless India intentionally introduces it


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> i think you should join zaid hamid and orya maqbool jan , both of them are telling that time of ghazwa hind is here .



They just left my online class. I will convey your regards in their next session.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Oye Shahzade,
> 
> And all your goodee, goodee... posts.. I thought/feared that you have gone to the other side... _*Daisies, Butterflies and Rainbows...*_
> 
> But you remain one of us...
> 
> Be good... take care of yourself and family!
> 
> Mangus


Dont forget the unicorn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

El Sidd said:


> They just left my online class. I will convey your regards in their next session.



that's right .


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> that's right .



Your false flag will also fail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> _Allah khush rakhay!_
> 
> I am just too fond of you to see you *chasing Rainbows...*
> 
> We are Paks, Pak is OurLand... From Ladakh to Taftan...for ALL Paks!!!
> 
> The only ones who can break the *Hole in the Soul* is *Ourselves*...All Paks!
> 
> *After the Victory in TwoWars we are moving towards the LastWar.... *
> 
> You delight me!


Coming times are Hard,
Unprecedented in the human history...

Natural balance maintains itself...

CoVid-19 has been the greatest example of how Nature threw the venom back at humans, The same venom that has destroyed the earth...

World is more powerful than ever it has been.

A world, Waging a war against a world of WW1, would crumble the world of WW1 in seconds to dust...

This world of 2020, It has gone beyond levels, Someday, The pressure will be released, Chaos in the world, sending it back to Stone Age.

Those that dream of beyond 2040 or 2070, Fantasies at best...

Humans have become blood thirsty, War Mongering Kind, Won’t be surprised if post pandemic, Blame game, Economic strains, lead to a build up of momentum in the world conflict, Which someday in turn would catalyse WW3 to SOME EXTENT.

The Mighty powers have given demo of Blame Game, this is no ordinary Blame Game, This is the Mouth of Huge corporations and industries and the Anonymous Money Stock-ups...

World is heading to a different route...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Oh, and holding hands... showing tender sides... getting in touch with inner feelings...
> 
> *Unicorns all the way.*.. @StormBreaker do ya lov em Unicorns?


Yea, but without the horn, These Horn-less Unicorns, I love the biryani and Paya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

xyxmt said:


> Kashmir is in total lock down so how can virus get in, unless India intentionally introduces it


Kashmiri Shias travelled to Iran. A Shia solider from kargil had visited Iran tested positive for Coronavirus and so did his father.

I think Kashmiris travel to other state. I have seen Sheila Rashid posting her pics from abroad and other states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> _*Khotta Biryani?*_
> 
> Chin up, you!
> 
> It is what it is... this too shall pass!
> 
> Just remain Shahzade!




Everything Passes, Heals, But the marks remain...

These marks are what eventually shape things...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

StormBreaker said:


> Coming times are Hard,
> Unprecedented in the human history...
> 
> Natural balance maintains itself...
> 
> CoVid-19 has been the greatest example of how Nature threw the venom back at humans, The same venom that has destroyed the earth...
> 
> World is more powerful than ever it has been.
> 
> A world, Waging a war against a world of WW1, would crumble the world of WW1 in seconds to dust...
> 
> This world of 2020, It has gone beyond levels, Someday, The pressure will be released, Chaos in the world, sending it back to Stone Age.
> 
> Those that dream of beyond 2040 or 2070, Fantasies at best...
> 
> Humans have become blood thirsty, War Mongering Kind, Won’t be surprised if post pandemic, Blame game, Economic strains, lead to a build up of momentum in the world conflict, Which someday in turn would catalyse WW3 to SOME EXTENT.
> 
> The Mighty powers have given demo of Blame Game, this is no ordinary Blame Game, This is the Mouth of Huge corporations and industries and the Anonymous Money Stock-ups...
> 
> World is heading to a different route...




Corona is no threat to the human species at all as the "kill rate" looks like it will be around 1%.

It only became an issue as action was not taken quicker and the West has no had anything like this since WW1.

Asian countries like China, Korea and Japan have brought the outbreak under control.

The silver lining is that this will a reminder to all countries to take the risk of global pandemic more seriously for when there is a next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Nilu Pule old friend, why...I say... Have you become a *Humanist*?
> 
> *PakKashmiris in IoJK are *Muslims... perhaps you have forgotten...
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for sharing the article...


I always post interesting articles. My beliefs don't come in the way of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Nilu Pule said:


> Doctors say Kashmir, which has been under a security lockdown since August, is 'ill-equipped' to deal with the pandemic.
> 
> 4 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty roads in Srinagar after India launched a 14-hour long curfew to limit the spread of COVID-19 [Danish Ismail/Reuters]
> Srinagar, Indian-administered Kashmir - As the world scrambles to deal with the coronavirus pandemic, fear and anxiety prevail in Indian-administered Kashmir after four COVID-19 cases were detected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals in the disputed Himalayan region have an acute shortage of doctors and paramedics, while its healthcare facilities are insufficient to meet the crisis which has unsettled countries with world-class medical infrastructure.
> 
> 
> Given the situation, residents of the valley fear the potentially disastrous consequences of the coronavirus pandemic after the first case of infection was reported on Thursday.
> 
> Apprehensions abound that this may be just the "tip of the iceberg" as several hundred people, most of whom had travelled to other countries, were placed under quarantine.
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> In nearby Ladakh, which until August was part of Kashmir before it was separated and turned into a federally-administered territory, 13 cases tested positive, most of whom had travelled to Iran.
> 
> The Muslim-majority region has been under a strict security and communication lockdown since August 5 when New Delhi stripped the disputed Himalayan region's of its special status. The internet was restored earlier this month, but it remains slow as 4G services are still not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residents fear the potentially disastrous consequences of the coronavirus pandemic [Shuaib Bashir/Al Jazeera]
> *Series of measures*
> Srinagar, Indian-administered Kashmir's main city and home to a million people, turned into a ghost town this week as markets were shut, public transport banned and entry of travellers restricted.
> 
> "We aren't testing proactively and enough," Junaid Mattu, mayor of Srinagar, said. "We aren't preparing for the worst."
> 
> The valley's administration, which now reports to New Delhi, has taken a series of measures aimed at containing the spread of the virus, including a lockdown that has grown in recent days.
> 
> Schools, colleges and universities, which reopened last month after seven months of an earlier lockdown, have been shut again as people stock up on essential supplies in preparation for another lengthy period of isolation.
> 
> UN rights chief calls for inquiry over abuses in Kashmir (2:09)
> The fear over the pandemic is compounded by a feeling among Kashmiris that the administration is not being transparent with them.
> 
> "Trust me, if I share a summary of daily events, no one in Kashmir will sleep," Shahid Chaudhary, head of the civil administration in Srinagar, wrote on Twitter.
> 
> "Let's keep our egos aside, work collectively and instead of raising panic and alarm help each other to improve. This (is) 3rd World War. Nothing less."
> 
> *Hospitals ill-equipped*
> The real crisis, however, may well lie in Kashmir's hospitals, which remain understaffed and ill-equipped to fight the outbreak.
> 
> A veteran doctor, the former principal of Government Medical College (GMC) in Srinagar who is acquainted with the region's healthcare facilities, warned that a major disaster could occur. The college has seven major hospitals associated with it.
> 
> "We need lockdown for one month," he told Al Jazeera on condition of anonymity. "If it [coronavirus pandemic] happens here, we will be devastated. We will die like cattle."
> 
> The doctor said Kashmir's healthcare system is "ill-equipped to deal with even normal things in normal times".
> 
> "It will crush us and devastate us, unless the community intervenes," he said.
> 
> Samia Rashid, current GMC principal, said the outpatient department and all elective surgeries have been suspended in the associate hospitals.
> 
> "Only emergencies will be examined and cancer surgeries performed. Patients who do not require immediate treatment are requested to not visit hospitals," she urged.
> 
> Rashid said the GMC administration has "more than 13,000 N95 masks, 3,300 Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) kits," adding that they also procured 122,000 triple layered masks.
> 
> N95 respirator masks and surgical masks (face masks) are used by doctors and other health workers to protect them from infections while treating COVID-19 patients.
> 
> Rashid said that while there were enough ventilators "to contain the situation right now", there was a shortage of manpower. "Our manpower to run them all is not sufficient."
> 
> An official audit of healthcare facilities conducted in 2018 found that the existing manpower was "barely sufficient to run the health institutions in view of sustained increase of patient flow across the state".
> 
> "[Kashmir] is severely short of nursing staff. Against a requirement of 3,193 nurses … there are only 1,290 sanctioned posts of staff nurses in the [former] Jammu and Kashmir state with a deficit of 1,903 posts which need to be created," the audit found.
> 
> The audit noted that the doctor to patient ratio in the Kashmir region is one of the lowest in India. "Compared to the doctor-patient ratio of 1:2,000 in India, Jammu and Kashmir has one allopathic doctor for 3,866 people against the WHO norm of one doctor for 1,000 population," it said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the region's two major hospitals two doctors have been put in quarantine after they developed symptoms of COVID-19 [Shuaib Bashir/Al Jazeera]
> *Doctors fear going home*
> Ahmad, a doctor at Srinagar's Shri Maharaja Hari Singh Hospital, told Al Jazeera doctors fear going home after work.
> 
> "We do not have the required protective equipment. We just wear a surgical mask, normal gloves and surgical gown and a cap. We cannot tell a patient to maintain distance," he said.
> 
> "It is the first place where people come with symptoms and their first contact with a doctor".
> 
> Ahmad said doctors like him are at risk of being exposed to coronavirus infection and "do not want to be the carrier of the virus".
> 
> "If we get infected, the whole hospital staff would have to be quarantined. We need proper equipment so that the health system keeps going," he told Al Jazeera.
> 
> The Resident Doctors Association at the hospital, in a statement, this week said "every patient visiting the hospital should be viewed as a potential COVID-19 case" and rued the dearth of protective infrastructure and sanitisers at the hospital.
> 
> "Welfare of public depends on doctors, and if doctors themselves are sick, how can they provide healthcare to general public."
> 
> At the region's two major hospitals, which see thousands of patients daily from across Kashmir, two doctors have been put in quarantine after they developed symptoms of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International has condemned the continuous suspension of high-speed internet in the region [Shuaib Bashir/Al Jazeera]
> *Internet shutdown*
> Amid the alarming threat of the spread of COVID-19, Kashmir also faces a crippling blockade of high-speed internet which has effectively hampered an effective awareness campaign among the people as well as among doctors.
> 
> High-speed internet services in the region have been blocked since August to prevent protests against the abrogation of the region's autonomy.
> 
> Iqbal Saleem, a professor of surgery at GMC, said he could not download a COVID-19 manual for doctors.
> 
> "This is so frustrating. Trying to download the guidelines for intensive care management as proposed by doctors in England. 24 Mbs and one hour. Still not able to do so," he said on Twitter referring to using the low-speed mobile internet that is the only thing available in the region.
> 
> Coronavirus: Worldwide applause for frontline medical staff
> Another doctor working at a hospital in north Kashmir said the low-speed internet was handicapping them when it came to getting updated information from around the globe. "We don't know anything, and we are not able to download research papers etc, it's very hard," he said.
> 
> The ban of high-speed internet has also made it impossible for many in Kashmir to work from home, one of the important precautionary measures taken in many countries to contain the spread of the disease.
> 
> "We don't have the option to work from home as there is not enough mobile internet speed to connect our laptops," Arshad, an IT employee, said.
> 
> Amnesty International has condemned the continuous suspension of high-speed internet in the region and asked the Indian authorities to fully restore it.
> 
> "In wake of the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, the Government of the Union Territory of Jammu and Kashmir must restore full access to internet services in the region of Jammu and Kashmir and ensure that people have full access to health and safety related information," said Avinash Kumar, Executive Director of Amnesty International India, in a statement.
> 
> Kumar said restricting the internet speed makes it difficult for people to "navigate their way through a difficult time further undermining their trust in the authorities".
> 
> "The Government of India needs to adopt a rights-respecting approach to protect public health and restore access to 4G speed internet."
> 
> When asked about the restoration of high-speed internet, Jammu and Kashmir government spokesperson Rohit Kansal's response was: "Whenever there is some information, we will update you."
> 
> Amid the growing concerns, more than 170 academics from around the world have written a letter to the World Health Organization and UN special rapporteurs about the restoration of high-speed internet in Kashmir.
> 
> "Despite the region reporting multiple positive cases of COVID-19, the Indian government has, criminally, barred residents from accessing reliable, high-speed internet. Only recently, through an administrative diktat, the Indian authorities extended the ban on high-speed internet until 26th of March," the letter said.
> 
> _Reporting by Srinagar-based journalist whom we are not naming due to security concerns_
> 
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ear-coronavirus-outbreak-200322151405218.html



I believe that it's a curse by some Kashmiri, that whole world is now going towards a lock down similar to what is imposed on Kashmiris since past many months.
BTW, Kashmiris are already in lock down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

fitpOsitive said:


> I believe that it's a curse by some Kashmiri, that whole world is now going towards a lock down similar to what is imposed on Kashmiris since past many years.
> BTW, Kashmiris are already in lock down.


I think there is a curfew imposed and internet restrictions. But I am sure Kashmiris are allowed to travel outside their state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

UKBengali said:


> Corona is no threat to the human species at all as the "kill rate" looks like it will be around 1%.
> 
> It only became an issue as action was not taken quicker and the West has no had anything like this since WW1.
> 
> Asian countries like China, Korea and Japan have brought the outbreak under control.
> 
> The silver lining is that this will a reminder to all countries to take the risk of global pandemic more seriously for when there is a next time.


I am not talking about the death rate, that’s natural.

Least of my concerns, My sympathies and prayers for those who passed away or are sick.

This virus pandemic has devastated the world economy, That is what is causing chaos. I am feeling the heat myself....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Nilu Pule said:


> I think there is a curfew imposed and internet restrictions. But I am sure Kashmiris are allowed to travel outside their state


Yes, but the hate people of India show towards them.. Abducted, murdered, raped.. Is that the way people should be treated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

fitpOsitive said:


> Yes, but the hate people of India show towards them.. Abducted, murdered, raped.. Is that the way people should be treated?


I have never witnessed any hatred towards then outside Kashmir. So it's not as common as you think it to be. 

Back to the topic. 

Coronavirus is a threat not only to Kashmir but rest of India. Infact it's more threatening to other state. Kashmir does not have urban mega cities infested with slums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

El Sidd said:


> RSS Nazis have volunteered to be COVID19 infected and they have been sent to Kashmir to enjoy fair skinned Muslim women.


Only the religious and conservative ones, RSS nazis would say.


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> RSS Nazis have volunteered to be COVID19 infected and they have been sent to Kashmir to enjoy fair skinned Muslim women.
> 
> Government of Kashmir has asked the Government of Pakistan to announce Jihad against India for Kashmir.
> 
> Inshallah Kashmir will be liberated


Does she qualify as a fair skinned Kashmiri girl?


----------



## fitpOsitive

Nilu Pule said:


> I have never witnessed any hatred towards then outside Kashmir. So it's not as common as you think it to be.
> 
> Back to the topic.
> 
> Coronavirus is a threat not only to Kashmir but rest of India. Infact it's more threatening to other state. Kashmir does not have urban mega cities infested with slums.


To be honest, I don't see any chance of both India and Pakistan against coronavirus. Reason is not govts, its people actually. So careless, nothing could be worse. 
Summer is our only hope. I am continuously praying.


----------



## El Sidd

jarves said:


> Only the religious and conservative ones, RSS nazis would say.


That happens to be 400 million in India


Nilu Pule said:


> Does she qualify as a fair skinned Kashmiri girl?



Ask the rabid Nazis who rape anything that moves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> Ask the rabid Nazis who rape anything that moves


I don't see any Blue eyed blonde Nazis in here.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Nilu Pule said:


> Does she qualify as a fair skinned Kashmiri girl?


The only thing that I hate about her is her anti Pakistan stance.


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> I don't see any Blue eyed blonde Nazis in here.



We are talking about Nazi ideology. Not their physical appearances


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> We are talking about Nazi ideology. Not their physical appearances


Nazi ideology was based on racial nationalism not religious nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> Nazi ideology was based on racial nationalism not religious nationalism.



Baniya Nationalism does not mean Hindu nationalism


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

El Sidd said:


> RSS Nazis have volunteered to be COVID19 infected and they have been sent to Kashmir to enjoy fair skinned Muslim women.
> 
> Government of Kashmir has asked the Government of Pakistan to announce Jihad against India for Kashmir.
> 
> Inshallah Kashmir will be liberated




healthy,well built strong women more desirable than solely fair skin women...stop projecting your ideas on others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> Baniya Nationalism does not mean Hindu nationalism


Brahmans control the RSS not Banias.
But I don't see any resemblance between Hindutva and Nazism.

Some early Hindutva leaders admired hitler. But that did not means that they wanted to emulate him.

Nazis did not wait for most Germans to accept their ideology and then come to power. They wanted to capture power any means possible.
The RSS was in no hurry to capture to power and they wanted masses to accept their ideology and then come to power.

Nazis were short sighted. RSS are in for a long haul. I find very few things in common between Nazis and RSS Hinduwadis.

Also I think Nazis thought themselves to be master race supermen who were undefeatable. The RSS is well aware of shortcomings and knows things it can't get away with

Well these misinformed Pakistanis and most Indians don't know much about RSS goals.
They think RSS wants to replicate Jewish Holocaust. But in reality, RSS wants to replicate more sucessful Spanish model which managed to eradicate Islam from Spain. Spain had more Muslims percentage wise than India. Muslims ruled Spain for 800 years. And Muslims were a dominant power worldwide

These fools let themselves be decieved

@Mangus Ortus Novem @SIPRA @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu @Nilgiri @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> Brahmans control the RSS not Banias.
> But I don't see any resemblance between Hindutva and Nazism.
> 
> Some early Hindutva leaders admired hitler. But that did not means that they wanted to emulate him.
> 
> Nazis did not wait for most Germans to accept their ideology and then come to power. They wanted to capture power any means possible.
> The RSS was in no hurry to capture to power and they wanted masses to accept their ideology and then come to power.
> 
> Nazis were short sighted. RSS are in for a long haul. I find very few things in common between Nazis and RSS Hinduwadis.
> 
> Also I think Nazis thought themselves to be master race supermen who were undefeatable. The RSS is well aware of shortcomings and knows things it can't get away with
> 
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @SIPRA @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu @Nilgiri @jamahir



I'm convinced about one thing.

I want to live in a secular India dominated by Hindus.

By brute force wherever and whenever needed.

The alternative is what we saw in Delhi recently.

The choice is pretty clear to most Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Nilu Pule said:


> Brahmans control the RSS not Banias.
> But I don't see any resemblance between Hindutva and Nazism.
> 
> Some early Hindutva leaders admired hitler. But that did not means that they wanted to emulate him.
> 
> Nazis did not wait for most Germans to accept their ideology and then come to power. They wanted to capture power any means possible.
> The RSS was in no hurry to capture to power and they wanted masses to accept their ideology and then come to power.
> 
> Nazis were short sighted. RSS are in for a long haul. I find very few things in common between Nazis and RSS Hinduwadis.
> 
> Also I think Nazis thought themselves to be master race supermen who were undefeatable. The RSS is well aware of shortcomings and knows things it can't get away with
> 
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @SIPRA @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu @Nilgiri @jamahir




Even early leaders like Savarkar encouraged Hindus to join the fight against Hitler and gain critical war experience and military knowledge (second part though not possible below officer level)...There is a big chunk of RSS that doesnot believe in any divinity but insistent on having at least a nominal loyalty to any ideology that originated out of India (doesnot have to be orthodox Hinduism)....if anybody who may scuttle the RSS project it is orthodox Brahman priesthood with their untouchablity laws etc...I am sceptical about RSS's intent to fight the caste system, but that organization is our best bet to eradicate caste system 


Yes RSS is well aware in the end it is working with the Indian race and can in no way ever aspire for pinnacle of human achievment the way the Teutonic race attempted 

*Hindutva:The Primer, from a Hindu Nationalist *


----------



## Nilu Pule

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> Even early leaders like Savarkar encouraged Hindus to join the fight against Hitler and gain critical war experience and military knowledge (second part though not possible below officer level)...There is a big chunk of RSS that doesnot believe in any divinity but insistent on having at least a nominal loyalty to any ideology that originated out of India (doesnot have to be orthodox Hinduism)....if anybody who may scuttle the RSS project it is orthodox Brahman priesthood with their untouchablity laws etc...I am sceptical about RSS's intent to fight the caste system, but that organization is our best bet to eradicate caste system
> 
> 
> Yes RSS is well aware in the end it is working with the Indian race and can in no way ever aspire for pinnacle of human achievment the way the Teutonic race attempted
> 
> *Hindutva:The Primer, from a Hindu Nationalist *


Well these misinformed Pakistanis and most Indians don't know much about RSS goals.
They think RSS wants to replicate Jewish Holocaust. But in reality, RSS wants to replicate more sucessful Spanish model which managed to eradicate Islam from Spain. Spain had more Muslims percentage wise than India. Muslims ruled Spain for 800 years. And Muslims were a dominant power worldwide

These fools let themselves be decieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> Well these misinformed Pakistanis and most Indians don't know much about RSS goals.
> They think RSS wants to replicate Jewish Holocaust. But in reality, RSS wants to replicate more sucessful Spanish model which managed to eradicate Islam from Spain. Spain had more Muslims percentage wise than India.
> 
> Let these fools willingly get recieved.



True.

As a Parsi, I'm looking on with fascination.

The little brown man is not such a pansy after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> True.
> 
> As a Parsi, I'm looking on with fascination.
> 
> The little brown man is not such a pansy after all.




As a Hindu nationalist I donot have ANY Problem with the existence of Pakistan..It is half-way true that Pakistan is kind of different racially than Indian (not entirely true though)...and more importantly at more than 1 million square kilometres any nation state becomes totally unwieldy

What I do have problem with is an Islamic Pakistan.....The ideal situation for a the subcontinent will be around 5 nations (Big Five of Europe: UK,Spain,Italy,France,Germany) of roughly 1 million square kilometres each...but only with a trace or no presence of Islam

even in a Hindutva model Pakistan gets to keep its full fledged independent statehood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> As a Hindu nationalist I donot have ANY Problem with the existence of Pakistan..It is half-way true that Pakistan is kind of different racially than Indian (not entirely true though)...and more importantly at more than 1 million square kilometres any nation state becomes totally unwieldy
> 
> What I do have problem with is an Islamic Pakistan.....The ideal situation for a the subcontinent will be around 5 nations (Big Five of Europe: UK,Spain,Italy,France,Germany) of roughly 1 million square kilometres...but only with a trace or no presence of Islam
> 
> even in a Hindutva model Pakistan gets to keep its full fledged independent statehood



Pakistan is two different civilizations, outermost outposts, welded together by the British, using a lever that came out of a third civilization.

I say this racially, historically, theologically.

We have another Pakistan within India right now. Given the right mix of conditions.

Can you eventually revert most of them? Or even a large proportion? I don't know. 

What I do know is that Delhi was a defeat. Not even a draw.

Think about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> Pakistan is two different civilizations, outermost outposts, welded together by the British, using a lever that came out of a third civilization.



Thou committeth Heresy within the sacred precincts of PDF....hehehehe 

I don't know if I had said this enough: Megasthenes and the latter Indica of Arrian gave the best definition of India's geographical boundaries....2,300 years later it still is true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> Thou committeth Heresy within the sacred precincts of PDF....hehehehe
> 
> I don't know if I had said this enough: Megasthenes and the latter Indica of Arrian gave the best definition of India's geographical boundaries....2,300 years later it still is true



I've said it a 100 times (at least) before.

They can ban me again.

We are anyways heading to an inflection point here in India a few days from now. And all of us (medicos) are in for the fight of our lives ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

padamchen said:


> I've said it a 100 times (at least) before.
> 
> They can ban me again.
> 
> We are anyways heading to an inflection point here in India a few days from now. And all of us (medicos) are in for the fight of our lives ...


I always thought you were an intelligent person. Now I know that you are a doctor.

Social distancing isn't an option for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> I've said it a 100 times (at least) before.
> 
> They can ban me again.
> 
> We are anyways heading to an inflection point here in India a few days from now. And all of us (medicos) are in for the fight of our lives ...





You are a hero and thank you for your services...I hope we can come out of this with less than a 100 deaths...Even the Bulbonic plague in Surat in 1994 took only 56 lives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

@Mangus Ortus Novem

Paa Jee:

See the venom of so called intellectual Indian posters, against Islam and Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

She is communist not even qualified as muslim 


Nilu Pule said:


> Does she qualify as a fair skinned Kashmiri girl?


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> @Mangus Ortus Novem
> 
> Paa Jee:
> 
> See the venom of so called intellectual Indian posters, against Islam and Muslims.


Seriously? I was discussing RSS's ideology.

I don't see anything Islamophobic in @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu 's post. Maybe you can point out what's bothering you.


----------



## Crixus

She is not the only one with similar views in Kashmir


fitpOsitive said:


> The only thing that I hate about her is her anti Pakistan stance.


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> Seriously? I was discussing RSS's ideology.
> 
> I don't see anything Islamophobic in @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu 's post. Maybe you can point out what's bothering you.



Nothing is bothering me.
"Lagay raho, Munna Bhai"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> Pakistan is two different civilizations, outermost outposts, welded together by the British, using a lever that came out of a third civilization.
> 
> I say this racially, historically, theologically.
> 
> We have another Pakistan within India right now. Given the right mix of conditions.
> 
> Can you eventually revert most of them? Or even a large proportion? I don't know.
> 
> What I do know is that Delhi was a defeat. Not even a draw.
> 
> Think about that.




sorry missed your addendum..would you please care to elaborate why you think Delhi as a defeat...I have very little on the ground information on Delhi (well none actually).....I donot have a half a dozen people from Delhi to contact to get a clearer picture...the media deluge from the Left and the Hindutva wing left me flummoxed ...only the photo of Dilbur Negi will stay in my mind...he looks 90 percent like me when i was 16


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234815419317280769



SIPRA said:


> @Mangus Ortus Novem
> 
> Paa Jee:
> 
> See the venom of so called intellectual Indian posters, against Islam and Muslims.




Well this is kind of like knock-out game, King of the Hill game of european children, UFC heavyweight championship bracket----->Only one walks out in the end..you know and I...as I said there is no venom against the entity of Pakistan or Pakistanis...even in a Hindutva model, it will be a full fledged country ..I hope you read my comments with nuance Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Crixus said:


> She is not the only one with similar views in Kashmir


I know. But shouldnt be.


----------



## Nilu Pule

Crixus said:


> She is communist not even qualified as muslim


Sheila Rashid is a hypocrite opportunist politician in making. 

She had a FIR lodged for insulting prophet Muhammad. 
https://www.dnaindia.com/delhi/repo...-student-leader-for-insulting-prophet-2326904

She used to say she was an atheist communist.

These days she goes out pretending to be a devout Muslim. 

@jamahir is a huge fan of her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Musharaff sold them out and the backstab of Taliban by Pakistani establishment was an awakening moment for Kashmiris ..... they are anything but fools


fitpOsitive said:


> I know. But shouldnt be.



Who gives a damm in India whom she insults


Nilu Pule said:


> Sheila Rashid is a hypocrite opportunist politician in making.
> 
> She had a FIR lodged for insulting prophet Muhammad.
> https://www.dnaindia.com/delhi/repo...-student-leader-for-insulting-prophet-2326904
> 
> She used to say she was an atheist communist.
> 
> These days she goes out pretending to be a devout Muslim.
> 
> @jamahir is a huge fan of her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Crixus said:


> Who gives a damm in India whom she insults


Remember Salman Rushdie?


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> You are a hero and thank you for your services...I hope we can come out of this with less than a 100 deaths...Even the Bulbonic plague in Surat in 1994 took only 56 lives



That's not going to happen young man.

Pray. Stay at home. Stay away from your elderly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Yes that was a mess damm Rajiv Gandhi 


Nilu Pule said:


> Remember Salman Rushdie?



Dude hope you and your family is safe ...


padamchen said:


> That's not going to happen young man.
> 
> Pray. Stay at home. Stay away from your elderly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Crixus said:


> Musharaff sold them out and the backstab of Taliban by Pakistani establishment was an awakening moment for Kashmiris ..... they are anything but fools
> 
> 
> Who gives a damm in India whom she insults


In Pakistan, I do.


----------



## padamchen

Crixus said:


> Yes that was a mess damm Rajiv Gandhi
> 
> 
> Dude hope you and your family is safe ...



We are I'm a warzone currently.

Last 24 hours.

As always it's the Mumbai Pune megapolis that gets hit first and the hardest.


----------



## Crixus

She is not Pakistani and will never be ...


fitpOsitive said:


> In Pakistan, I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> Well this is kind of like knock-out game, King of the Hill game of european children, UFC heavyweight championship bracket----->Only one walks out in the end..you know and I...as I said there is no venom against the entity of Pakistan or Pakistanis...even in a Hindutva model, it will be a full fledged country ..I hope you read my comments with nuance Sir



You know, when I was a schoolboy, about 50 years back, I read about movements of "Shudhi" and "Sanghtan".

"Man apni bekhabri say Shukaib waqif hoon
Bataao paich haen kitnay tumhai pagrhi main"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

padamchen said:


> We are I'm a warzone currently.
> 
> Last 24 hours.
> 
> As always it's the Mumbai Pune megapolis that gets hit first and the hardest.


Because mumbai is the most disorganized city in India. With useless politicians and a non existent municipal.


----------



## padamchen

Dark1 said:


> Because mumbai is the most disorganized city in India. With useless politicians and a non existent municipal.



No. It's because we are a gateway to the world. With the largest concentration of foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Crixus said:


> Yes that was a mess damm Rajiv Gandhi


Remember Kamlesh Tiwari?

Why BJP lovers are so naive?


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> @jamahir is a huge fan of her



Ho sakta hae, kay @jamahir ka dil uss per aa geya ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Dark1 said:


> Because mumbai is the most disorganized city in India. With useless politicians and a non existent municipal.



really? People tend to be most punctual in Mumbai as everything is synchronized around train timings.. I have only been to that city twice..but both the times holed up in the hotel because of circumstances


----------



## Crixus

I am a BSP supporter not BJP


Nilu Pule said:


> Remember Kamlesh Tiwari?
> 
> Why BJP lovers are so naive?


----------



## Nilu Pule

Crixus said:


> I am a BSP supporter not BJP


Don't think so. You sound like a modi and a yogi fanboy


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

SIPRA said:


> Ho sakta hae, kay @jamahir ka dil uss per aa geya ho.



at least somebody is there to shower love on the not so fair and lovely or the not so sharp featured...but she is of slight build, a bit dissapointing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Sounds are deceptive 


Nilu Pule said:


> Don't think so. You sound like a modi and a yogi fanboy


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

SIPRA said:


> You know, when I was a schoolboy, about 50 years back, I read about movements of "Shudhi" and "Sanghtan".
> 
> "Man apni bekhabri say Shukaib waqif hoon
> Bataao paich haen kitnay tumhai pagrhi main"




During those times Hindutva counter-reformists where also blowing the trumpet of monotheism....which is completely laughable as Vedas are strictly polytheistic, with some trace of Non-dualism coming through the cracks of the mind (which would be expounded more in the first two Upanishads)....Nationalism, land,blood is a better approach IMHO to blunt the edge of any religion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> During those times Hindutva counter-reformists where also blowing the trumpet of monotheism....which is completely laughable as Vedas are strictly polytheistic, with some trace of Non-dualism coming through the cracks of the mind (which would be expounded more in the first two Upanishads)....Nationalism, land,blood is a better approach IMHO to blunt the edge of any religion



Hindutva is an Abrahamic ideology.

Is that not patently clear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> at least somebody is there to shower love on the not so fair and lovely or the not so sharp featured...but she is of slight build, a bit dissapointing



All human beings are beautiful. It is all subjective and creation of our illusionary mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> Hindutva is an Abrahamic ideology.
> 
> Is that not patently clear?




without the reinforcement of Europeans like Koenraad Elst, Francois Gautier, Michel Danino the intellectual core of Hindutva would remain severely emaciated...The bulk of the problem lies with the modern Hindu....Other than Bengali Hindus, most other Hindus are averse to read anything outside their area of immediate interest....problem is most well read Bengali Hindus tend to be Left leaning...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

SIPRA said:


> All human beings are beautiful. It is all subjective and creation of our illusionary mind.




She is a pretty lass ..absolutely no doubt...a taller height and sturdier frame would have made her more appealing to a much wider section of men....but that is the Patriarchal heteronormative misogynistic male entitlement in me speaking out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> without the reinforcement of Europeans like Koenraad Elst, Francois Gautier, Michel Danino the intellectual core of Hindutva would remain severely emaciated...The bulk of the problem lies with the modern Hindu....Other than Bengali Hindus, most other Hindus are averse to read anything outside their area of immediate interest....problem is most well read Bengali Hindus tend to be Left leaning...



No offense, but the modern Hindu knows little of his theology and even basic prayers.

Perfect clean slate fodder for the brainwash that was done electronically over the past decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Crixus said:


> She is not Pakistani and will never be ...


Soon she will be a proud Pakistani.


----------



## padamchen

Smarana Mitra said:


> Hindutva is inspired by Abrahamic ideology but not an abrahamic ideology. The real ideology is Dharma. Hindutva is only a softer political narrative. Dharma is brutal and openly asks for genocide of "rakshasas" and is highly militant. Hindutva is something useful for current time where Muslims are supplying cheap oil.



Dharma is ingrained in blood and soil.

Hindutva is fighting using the invaders rule book.

You will always lose fighting on someone else's terms. Because it's not culture congruent.

The Delhi Hindu was not prepared ....

And when war was waged, it was waged out of the middle eastern playbook with Indic civilizational ground intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> Dharma is ingrained in blood and soil.
> 
> Hindutva is fighting using the invaders rule book.





I am going to steal this from you and frame it...I donot know as yet what are the vastly different repurcussions of Hindutva vs Dharma


----------



## Smarana Mitra

padamchen said:


> Dharma is ingrained in blood and soil.
> 
> Hindutva is fighting using the invaders rule book.


Since the invaders have oil which is too powerful to fight against, it is best to use their own rulebook against them. Whenever time is right, the truth can be propagated in no time.


----------



## Nilu Pule

padamchen said:


> No offense, but the modern Hindu knows little of his theology and even basic prayers.
> 
> Perfect clean slate fodder for the brainwash that was done electronically over the past decade.


You are absolutely correct. The average hindu has never read gita or upanishad or any other scripture.

Hinduism has been reduced to bollywood themed festivals/ weddings and casteism.

What I don't understand is why does not the RSS educate Hindus and ask them to abandon harmful practises? For instance, these days you will find more Hindus frequenting Dargahs than Muslims. They buy chaadars and garlands and donate money which ends up in the pockets of Muslims. Why isn't some Hinduwadi org doing anything to stop such practises?

Perhaps our RSS member @Smarana Mitra could answer this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Smarana Mitra said:


> Since the invaders have oil which is too powerful to fight against, it is best to use their own rulebook against them. Whenever time is right, the truth can be propagated in no time.



You will never realize when you have become them. In trying to beat them.


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> I am going to steal this from you and frame it...I donot know as yet what are the vastly different repurcussions of Hindutva vs Dharma


Hindutva is 'we vs them'. Dharma is right vs wrong. Dharma is defined absolutely as "natural law". While Hindutva is about our tradition, culture vs imperial invaders. Hindutva is less brutal as it can be amended and softened as required. Dharma is absolute as it asks for war against adharma without any mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

@Mangus Ortus Novem 

Paa Jee: Iss thread per nazar rakhain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

What will happen to her as she has humiliated the prophet in Pakistan incase she becomes Pakistani ...... and again I said Musharaff soldout Kashmiris in 2004 , he back stabbed Taliban and now after abrogation of article 370 ...your govt ,ISI (no. 1 agency) and Army were not able to do anything to help Kashmiris .... again I am repeating Kashmiris are anything but fools .....


fitpOsitive said:


> Soon she will be a proud Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

SIPRA said:


> @Mangus Ortus Novem
> 
> Paa Jee:
> 
> See the venom of so called intellectual Indian posters, against Islam and Muslims.



*
Dildar Meray Yaar PaaJee,*


Now I am a bemused observer of *His Majesty, His Will, His Power*.... as I have come to* Respect Him*...knowing full well my own flaws and limitations... perhaps it is good as it is... perhaps I am to put Qamand on the Stars or perhaps I am put to suffer and understand... *my Dialouge with Him is evolving...*

I say to Him these days: _*Bandah houn Terra, Terra Mazdoor nahi... (Iqbal R.A.)*_

The* Depth of Sufism* is immense.... we can only take the first step....

I say this: *If you are ashemd of Allah, Allah shall be ashamed of you! *

*Regarding the good Indians being the good Indians*... is it a surprise?

Besides *IslamicDiscussions *are *banned *on PDF!

*The good Indians don't hate* *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan or Islam* ... *the good Indians Fear* the *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan and Islam.... *

*The good Indians of all hues can never accept **Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan *... it doesn't matter what level of education they have or what kinda religious or secular orientation they profess to...

Indians are Inccorigible - Baba e Qom

All the good Indians now have is *The Blue Elephant *walking with them... looking at them through his *RedEyes *... and *the good Indians need to keep feeding it*... and *more they feed it the hungerier it becomes...*

*The so-called secularz wish to Indofy the Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan* .... for whatever that means.. *implying that they are NOT Indians*..hence the need to Indofy them... and *the good Indians of not such a bend will like to have one last go at the young flesh before burning them alive... *
*
That little girl of 13 did statisfy 7 good Indians with her flesh*... it was kindness of their hearts that they let her live... why?

*A Cycle has now completed itself*...and we are at the *Beginning of a new Cycle*... A Circle has completed itself... and the Point of the NewCircle is now firmly pinned...

The Momentum of History is here... where must I run, PaaJee?

*We must allow the good Indians all the freedom to express their tender feelings as they do*... just remembering that what they share here on PDF is *less than 1% of LotusFlowers the produce on their own fora*.... where they can be free to be Indians without restraint...

Invocation of Curse in His name is something I dare not to engage in... and I shall not speak on His behalf... 

His Kursi encompasses the entirety! He is Supreme, without equal...

*PakKashmiris *.. their rape, murder, torture or blinding....the good Indians have cheered and some old friends here even wanted to send a bullet for the murder...

*We have never had a War with the good Indians.*.. *only three battles so far...*

There can be only one left... for it cann't go on for long... and It is what it is!

Copy/pasting liberalism creates as much hollowness of within as following the *FazoolMullahMaffia *.... 

*The Hole in the Soul *remains....

*Let us be the bemused observers for as long as we can*...* but if we are ashamed of Him, He shall be ashamed of us!*

*It is my failure* that I have not noticed anything more than imprisonment of confusion, escapismo, blamismo or apathyismo...from esteemd PakPosters here on PDF....
*
The Glee of the good Indians about APS is understandable*... _*we can never pay it back enough..*_

First we shall suffer, then _*yuk laht*_ ... we shall stand... @PakSword 

I feel too tired... more so these days... seeing the illusions of power failing like a small sand house in the first wave... and *what troubles me is what comes after this pandemic*...*for all of us...without race or religion...*

_*Insan Khasaray mein hae*_... perhaps, no one knows it better than I these days... @Blacklight 

*The good Indians have been spitting towards Heavens for long now*... so ...we can now only be bemused observers... *it is now between them and Him!*
*
Being able to type in English or Urdu or French or Chinese doesn't make any of us*...*anything*... 

I fear the degrees are nothing mroe than a printed paper to hide the intellectual nakedness/hollowness of the ready-for-the-job-market-paid-slaves.... who for the rest of their lives will brag about it...

*No, PaaJee, I now look at His Kursi... it is all Beautiful!*

*Death toll is going to peak in OurLand* ...we must pray for* His Mercy *too as *OurPakArmedForces *are in to fight the *KhooniVirus *back..

*I strongly oppose banning the good Indians*... and *those who love daisies, butterflies, rainbows and unicorns* ...* must prove their worth or sink deeper in the quick-sands of their own hollowness....*
*
The Momentum of History* is not knocking now.. it is here... *I did warn*...*more of prayer to stop it*... 

I just wish to see *Anarkali Blossom* one last time...

But then if I don't... it is what it is..and this too shall pass!

Mangus

@The Eagle @jaibi @Irfan Baloch @waz Brothers mine, kindly, don't ban any of the good Indians... let it all come out!


@Slav Defence @Horus @Socra @Signalian @Dubious @PakSword @HRK @WebMaster @StormBreaker @Verve @Reddington @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Hakim Dawary @Sine Nomine @ps3linux

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

fitpOsitive said:


> Soon she will be a proud Pakistani.



Actually, even Syed Geelani writes Indian in the form when he apply for Visa for any country.

he is 90 years old and the girl has follow the same till 90 years of her life.

------------------------------------------

However, I am agreed that Internet connection (4G connectivity - Immediately) should be provided to all hospitals in Kashmir also all required protections to doctors.


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Nilu Pule said:


> What I don't understand is why does not the RSS educate Hindus and ask them to abandon harmful practises? For instance, these days you will find more Hindus frequenting Dargahs than Muslims. They buy chaadars and garlands and donate money which ends up in the pockets of Muslims. Why isn't some Hinduwadi org doing anything to stop such practises?


These things don't affect the real lives and intention of hindus. Hindus may visit the dargahs but not out if devotion but as tourism. So, these are harmless. Radicalising hindus against Muslims without having proper leadership will result in uncontrollable violence. One needs to have controlled violence where people use violence in a decisive and clinical way. Riots are not good as that causes losses of lives on both sides as people tend to use primitive weapons and don't have proper plans.

Developing leadership at every colony and street is a big task. It will need 1 leader for every 5000 people. And the leader must have high IQ, strong character and well educated. Finding such large number of leaders is time consuming.



padamchen said:


> You will never realize when you have become them. In trying to beat them.


This us for low IQ people or people with weak character. High IQ and strong charactered people know when is the time and where is the limit.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> Dharma is ingrained in blood and soil.
> 
> Hindutva is fighting using the invaders rule book.
> 
> You will always lose fighting on someone else's terms. Because it's not culture congruent.
> 
> The Delhi Hindu was not prepared ....
> 
> And when war was waged, it was waged out of the middle eastern playbook with Indic civilizational ground intelligence.



I may have a vague inkling about what you are alluding to...that one illustrious @AfrazulMandal once revealed the playbook his celebrated people use against Bengali Hindus in the borderlands.(employing use of civilizational ground intelligence).....Well .....sigh, nobody ever said this was going to be easy, Eh?



Smarana Mitra said:


> Hindutva is 'we vs them'. Dharma is right vs wrong. Dharma is defined absolutely as "natural law". While Hindutva is about our tradition, culture vs imperial invaders. Hindutva is less brutal as it can be amended and softened as required. Dharma is absolute as it asks for war against adharma without any mercy.



It's funny that you talk of natural law....Immanuel Kant wrote quite a bit about it...and his lifestyle was almost the carbon copy of a Vedic Sage


----------



## padamchen

Smarana Mitra said:


> These things don't affect the real lives and intention of hindus. Hindus may visit the dargahs but not out if devotion but as tourism. So, these are harmless. Radicalising hindus against Muslims without having proper leadership will result in uncontrollable violence. One needs to have controlled violence where people use violence in a decisive and clinical way. Riots are not good as that causes losses of lives on both sides as people tend to use primitive weapons and don't have proper plans.
> 
> Developing leadership at every colony and street is a big task. It will need 1 leader for every 5000 people. And the leader must have high IQ, strong character and well educated. Finding such large number of leaders is time consuming.
> 
> This us for low IQ people or people with weak character. High IQ and strong charactered people know when is the time and where is the limit.



I don't know you or your current ID.

I believe Hindutva and the Sangh is a threat to us and our continued wellbeing in India is firmly entwined in the Congress and it's worldview fir India and Indians.

But on the night the riots started, I told two of my hardcore sanghi friends on whatsapp (one an oldtimer here)

Just two words.

Don't lose ...

And boss, you lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Dildar Meray Yaar PaaJee,*
> 
> 
> Now I am a bemused observer of *His Majesty, His Will, His Power*.... as I have come to* Respect Him*...knowing full well my own flaws and limitations... perhaps it is good as it is... perhaps I am to put Qamand on the Stars or perhaps I am put to suffer and understand... *my Dialouge with Him is evolving...*
> 
> I say to Him these days: _*Bandah houn Terra, Terra Mazdoor nahi... (Iqbal R.A.)*_
> 
> The* Depth of Sufism* is immense.... we can only take the first step....
> 
> I say this: *If you are ashemd of Allah, Allah shall be ashamed of you! *
> 
> *Regarding the good Indians being the good Indians*... is it a surprise?
> 
> Besides *IslamicDiscussions *are *banned *on PDF!
> 
> *The good Indians don't hate* *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan or Islam* ... *the good Indians Fear* the *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan and Islam.... *
> 
> *The good Indians of all hues can never accept **Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan *... it doesn't matter what level of education they have or what kinda religious or secular orientation they profess to...
> 
> Indians are Inccorigible - Baba e Qom
> 
> All the good Indians now have is *The Blue Elephant *walking with them... looking at them through his *RedEyes *... and *the good Indians need to keep feeding it*... and *more they feed it the hungerier it becomes...*
> 
> *The so-called secularz wish to Indofy the Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan* .... for whatever that means.. *implying that they are NOT Indians*..hence the need to Indofy them... and *the good Indians of not such a bend will like to have one last go at the young flesh before burning them alive...
> 
> That little girl of 13 did statisfy 7 good Indians with her flesh*... it was kindness of their hearts that they let her live... why?
> 
> *A Cycle has now completed itself*...and we are at the *Beginning of a new Cycle*... A Circle has completed itself... and the Point of the NewCircle is now firmly pinned...
> 
> The Momentum of History is here... where must I run, PaaJee?
> 
> *We must allow the good Indians all the freedom to express their tender feelings as they do*... just remembering that what they share here on PDF is *less than 1% of LotusFlowers the produce on their own fora*.... where they can be free to be Indians without restraint...
> 
> Invocation of Curse in His name is something I dare not to engage in... and I shall not speak on His behalf...
> 
> His Kursi encompasses the entirety! He is Supreme, without equal...
> 
> *PakKashmiris *.. their rape, murder, torture or blinding....the good Indians have cheered and some old friends here even wanted to send a bullet for the murder...
> 
> *We have never had a War with the good Indians.*.. *only three battles so far...*
> 
> There can be only one left... for it cann't go on for long... and It is what it is!
> 
> Copy/pasting liberalism creates as much hollowness of within as following the *FazoolMullahMaffia *....
> 
> *The Hole in the Soul *remains....
> 
> *Let us be the bemused observers for as long as we can*...* but if we are ashamed of Him, He shall be ashamed of us!*
> 
> *It is my failure* that I have not noticed anything more than imprisonment of confusion, escapismo, blamismo or apathyismo...from esteemd PakPosters here on PDF....
> *
> The Glee of the good Indians about APS is understandable*... _*we can never pay it back enough..*_
> 
> First we shall suffer, then _*yuk laht*_ ... we shall stand... @PakSword
> 
> I feel too tired... more so these days... seeing the illusions of power failing like a small sand house in the first wave... and *what troubles me is what comes after this pandemic*...*for all of us...without race or religion...*
> 
> _*Insan Khasaray mein hae*_... perhaps, no one knows it better than I these days... @Blacklight
> 
> *The good Indians have been spitting towards Heavens for long now*... so ...we can now only be bemused observers... *it is now between them and Him!*
> *
> Being able to type in English or Urdu or French or Chinese doesn't make any of us*...*anything*...
> 
> I fear the degrees are nothing mroe than a printed paper to hide the intellectual nakedness/hollowness of the ready-for-the-job-market-paid-slaves.... who for the rest of their lives will brag about it...
> 
> *No, PaaJee, I now look at His Kursi... it is all Beautiful!*
> 
> *Death toll is going to peak in OurLand* ...we must pray for* His Mercy *too as *OurPakArmedForces *are in to fight the *KhooniVirus *back..
> 
> *I strongly oppose banning the good Indians*... and *those who love daisies, butterflies, rainbows and unicorns* ...* must prove their worth or sink deeper in the quick-sands of their own hollowness....*
> *
> The Momentum of History* is not knocking now.. it is here... *I did warn*...*more of prayer to stop it*...
> 
> I just wish to see *Anarkali Blossom* one last time...
> 
> But then if I don't... it is what it is..and this too shall pass!
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @The Eagle @jaibi @Irfan Baloch @waz Brothers mine, kindly, don't ban any of the good Indians... let it all come out!
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @Horus @Socra @Signalian @Dubious @PakSword @HRK @WebMaster @StormBreaker @Verve @Reddington @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Hakim Dawary @Sine Nomine @ps3linux



Excellent post, Paa Jee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> It's funny that you talk of natural law....Immanuel Kant wrote quite a bit about it...and his lifestyle was almost the carbon copy of a Vedic Sage


Dharma is from the dhatu "Dhru" which means " To preserve". Dharma means " set of all laws which preserve the balance of the world". This is what we call as natural law. What ia so funny? I don't know much of Immanuel Kant



padamchen said:


> I don't know you or your current ID.
> 
> I believe Hindutva and the Sangh is a threat to us and our continued wellbeing in India is firmly entwined in the Congress and it's worldview fir India and Indians.
> 
> But on the night the riots started, I told two of my hardcore sanghi friends on whatsapp (one an oldtimer here)
> 
> Just two words.
> 
> Don't lose ...
> 
> And boss, you lost.


Lost in what way? Explain? Should machine guns have been used to massacre?


----------



## padamchen

Smarana Mitra said:


> Dharma is from the dhatu "Dhru" which means " To preserve". Dharma means " set of all laws which preserve the balance of the world". This is what we call as natural law. What ia so funny? I don't know much of Immanuel Kant
> 
> 
> Lost in what way? Explain? Should machine guns have been used to massacre?



Personally, I believe our Muslims are ours. Indians. And we should not hound them because of their faith.

But if they start a fight, you cannot leave the fight halfway. And that's what Delhi was. 

With the numerical superiority Hindus have, even locally, if you cannot bring that to bear as a deterrent, then you are sending out a message which is only going to lead to one eventual cascade effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Smarana Mitra said:


> Dharma is from the dhatu "Dhru" which means " To preserve". Dharma means " set of all laws which preserve the balance of the world". This is what we call as natural law. What ia so funny? I don't know much of Immanuel Kant



funny as in this was a coincidence for me, making different connections

@padamchen 

How do you see Hindutva? do you think Hindutva as purely theological? I ask this as I may have a stake in this in the future...

I want to know whether you as a non-stakeholder in Hindutva can foresee Hindutva evolving into some sort of secular platform for all the homegrown ideologies that came out of India (including Buddhism,Sikhism,Jainism, Indian atheism and materialism ala Charvaka and Lokayata)

On practical terms that Hindutva for me would mean mostly the Congress model but without the Marxist historians, except for the single truly brilliant one (D.D. Kosambi)

and that Hindutva doesnot throw its whole weight behind Buddhism is one of the stupidest moves of the last 50 years...That would have let India reopen vigorous civilizational contacts with many other nations ...Solely putting all the chips in the basket of Hinduism makes Hindutva seem like a bunch of inscrutable cow worshipping south Asian men to most on the outside (Sad and bitter but true)....giving equal importance to Buddhism would have kept hindutva in good steed with a huge section of sympathetic Europeans too


India left a lot of ground to China,Thailand and Japan by letting them promote Buddhism at their own convenience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smarana Mitra

padamchen said:


> With the numerical superiority Hindus have, even locally, if you cannot bring that to bear as a deterrent, then you are sending out a message which is only going to lead to one eventual cascade effect.


There is no intention of wiping out Muslims. India needs to ensure that India has enough supplies of oil and other resources which India is getting for free.

The idea is always "proportional response". Muslims will be terrorised and made to submit. But there will not be much higher consequences. Muslims will always be insane and that won't stop till even a last one remains. This behavior of Muslims is what India is using to threaten expulsion and refugee crisis to milk foreign resources. India needs some time to develop its defence fully and it is better to not go overboard and harm that prospect.


----------



## Nilu Pule

Smarana Mitra said:


> These things don't affect the real lives and intention of hindus. Hindus may visit the dargahs but not out if devotion but as tourism. So, these are harmless. Radicalising hindus against Muslims without having proper leadership will result in uncontrollable violence. One needs to have controlled violence where people use violence in a decisive and clinical way. Riots are not good as that causes losses of lives on both sides as people tend to use primitive weapons and don't have proper plans.
> 
> Developing leadership at every colony and street is a big task. It will need 1 leader for every 5000 people. And the leader must have high IQ, strong character and well educated. Finding such large number of leaders is time consuming.


C'mon my Malayalee friend. You are smarter than that. Why are you afraid to question the RSS faulty methods?

These are not minor issues. Hindutva cannot be successful without unity among Hindus. Most Hindus hate each other on caste, ethnic and linguistic basis.

Without religious reforms, Hindutva cannot be successful. Spanish Christians had unity so they could reverse footprints of Islam.

The RSS has shied away from missionary work and religious reforms. This is it's biggest inherent weakness.

You probably have heard about this incident which occurred in Bhaiyya heartland Uttar Pradesh.

Pandits of a temple allowed Muslims to offer prayers in their temple. But same Pundits wouldn't have allowed Dalit Hindus to enter it.

Most Hindus love Muslims. But hate their own. How can Hindutva be a success?

Why do you fail to acknowledge this?

Sirs @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> funny as in this was a coincidence for me, making different connections
> 
> @padamchen
> 
> How do you see Hindutva? do you think Hindutva as purely theological? I ask this as I may have a stake in this in the future...
> 
> I want to know whether you as a non-stakeholder in Hindutva can foresee Hindutva evolving into some sort of secular platform for all the homegrown ideologies that came out of India (including Buddhism,Sikhism,Jainism, Indian atheism and materialism ala Charvaka and Lokayata)
> 
> On practical terms that Hindutva for me would mean mostly the Congress model but without the Marxist historians, except for the single truly brilliant one (D.D. Kosambi)
> 
> and that Hindutva doesnot throw its whole weight behind Buddhism is one of the stupidest moves of the last 50 years...That would have let India reopen vigorous civilizational contacts with many other nations ...Solely putting all the chips in the basket of Hinduism makes Hindutva seem like a bunch of inscrutable cow worshipping south Asian men to most on the outside (Sad and bitter but true)
> 
> 
> India left a lot of ground to China,Thailand and Japan by letting them promote Buddhism at their own convenience


China is not Buddhist. Only small number of chinese are Buddhist. However, India is now expanding its focus on Buddhism and helping Myanmar, Lanka, Thailand etc fight against Jihadis. Yes, India in the past didn't have much of an outreach. But things have changed with "act east" policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Dildar Meray Yaar PaaJee,*
> 
> 
> Now I am a bemused observer of *His Majesty, His Will, His Power*.... as I have come to* Respect Him*...knowing full well my own flaws and limitations... perhaps it is good as it is... perhaps I am to put Qamand on the Stars or perhaps I am put to suffer and understand... *my Dialouge with Him is evolving...*
> 
> I say to Him these days: _*Bandah houn Terra, Terra Mazdoor nahi... (Iqbal R.A.)*_
> 
> The* Depth of Sufism* is immense.... we can only take the first step....
> 
> I say this: *If you are ashemd of Allah, Allah shall be ashamed of you! *
> 
> *Regarding the good Indians being the good Indians*... is it a surprise?
> 
> Besides *IslamicDiscussions *are *banned *on PDF!
> 
> *The good Indians don't hate* *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan or Islam* ... *the good Indians Fear* the *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan and Islam.... *
> 
> *The good Indians of all hues can never accept **Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan *... it doesn't matter what level of education they have or what kinda religious or secular orientation they profess to...
> 
> Indians are Inccorigible - Baba e Qom
> 
> All the good Indians now have is *The Blue Elephant *walking with them... looking at them through his *RedEyes *... and *the good Indians need to keep feeding it*... and *more they feed it the hungerier it becomes...*
> 
> *The so-called secularz wish to Indofy the Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan* .... for whatever that means.. *implying that they are NOT Indians*..hence the need to Indofy them... and *the good Indians of not such a bend will like to have one last go at the young flesh before burning them alive...
> 
> That little girl of 13 did statisfy 7 good Indians with her flesh*... it was kindness of their hearts that they let her live... why?
> 
> *A Cycle has now completed itself*...and we are at the *Beginning of a new Cycle*... A Circle has completed itself... and the Point of the NewCircle is now firmly pinned...
> 
> The Momentum of History is here... where must I run, PaaJee?
> 
> *We must allow the good Indians all the freedom to express their tender feelings as they do*... just remembering that what they share here on PDF is *less than 1% of LotusFlowers the produce on their own fora*.... where they can be free to be Indians without restraint...
> 
> Invocation of Curse in His name is something I dare not to engage in... and I shall not speak on His behalf...
> 
> His Kursi encompasses the entirety! He is Supreme, without equal...
> 
> *PakKashmiris *.. their rape, murder, torture or blinding....the good Indians have cheered and some old friends here even wanted to send a bullet for the murder...
> 
> *We have never had a War with the good Indians.*.. *only three battles so far...*
> 
> There can be only one left... for it cann't go on for long... and It is what it is!
> 
> Copy/pasting liberalism creates as much hollowness of within as following the *FazoolMullahMaffia *....
> 
> *The Hole in the Soul *remains....
> 
> *Let us be the bemused observers for as long as we can*...* but if we are ashamed of Him, He shall be ashamed of us!*
> 
> *It is my failure* that I have not noticed anything more than imprisonment of confusion, escapismo, blamismo or apathyismo...from esteemd PakPosters here on PDF....
> *
> The Glee of the good Indians about APS is understandable*... _*we can never pay it back enough..*_
> 
> First we shall suffer, then _*yuk laht*_ ... we shall stand... @PakSword
> 
> I feel too tired... more so these days... seeing the illusions of power failing like a small sand house in the first wave... and *what troubles me is what comes after this pandemic*...*for all of us...without race or religion...*
> 
> _*Insan Khasaray mein hae*_... perhaps, no one knows it better than I these days... @Blacklight
> 
> *The good Indians have been spitting towards Heavens for long now*... so ...we can now only be bemused observers... *it is now between them and Him!*
> *
> Being able to type in English or Urdu or French or Chinese doesn't make any of us*...*anything*...
> 
> I fear the degrees are nothing mroe than a printed paper to hide the intellectual nakedness/hollowness of the ready-for-the-job-market-paid-slaves.... who for the rest of their lives will brag about it...
> 
> *No, PaaJee, I now look at His Kursi... it is all Beautiful!*
> 
> *Death toll is going to peak in OurLand* ...we must pray for* His Mercy *too as *OurPakArmedForces *are in to fight the *KhooniVirus *back..
> 
> *I strongly oppose banning the good Indians*... and *those who love daisies, butterflies, rainbows and unicorns* ...* must prove their worth or sink deeper in the quick-sands of their own hollowness....*
> *
> The Momentum of History* is not knocking now.. it is here... *I did warn*...*more of prayer to stop it*...
> 
> I just wish to see *Anarkali Blossom* one last time...
> 
> But then if I don't... it is what it is..and this too shall pass!
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @The Eagle @jaibi @Irfan Baloch @waz Brothers mine, kindly, don't ban any of the good Indians... let it all come out!
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @Horus @Socra @Signalian @Dubious @PakSword @HRK @WebMaster @StormBreaker @Verve @Reddington @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Hakim Dawary @Sine Nomine @ps3linux


Seems my sentiments lead you to print a piece of yourself...

Nice, Wide picture in the words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> funny as in this was a coincidence for me, making different connections
> 
> @padamchen
> 
> How do you see Hindutva? do you think Hindutva as purely theological? I ask this as I may have a stake in this in the future...
> 
> I want to know whether you as a non-stakeholder in Hindutva can foresee Hindutva evolving into some sort of secular platform for all the homegrown ideologies that came out of India (including Buddhism,Sikhism,Jainism, Indian atheism and materialism ala Charvaka and Lokayata)
> 
> On practical terms that Hindutva for me would mean mostly the Congress model but without the Marxist historians, except for the single truly brilliant one (D.D. Kosambi)
> 
> and that Hindutva doesnot throw its whole weight behind Buddhism is one of the stupidest moves of the last 50 years...That would have let India reopen vigorous civilizational contacts with many other nations ...Solely putting all the chips in the basket of Hinduism makes Hindutva seem like a bunch of inscrutable cow worshipping south Asian men to most on the outside (Sad and bitter but true)....giving equal importance to Buddhism would have kept hindutva in good steed with a huge section of sympathetic Europeans too
> 
> 
> India left a lot of ground to China,Thailand and Japan by letting them promote Buddhism at their own convenience



The organic groundswell of assertiveness among Hindus is good.

But you've answered your own question.

There is a reason state after state (big states, not little ones) are pulling away.

A large number of very strong Hindus are telling the Sangh that they do not need it's ratification to practice their 5000 year old heritage and still be politically at loggerheads.

Let's face it.

Maharashtra is easily the most militant Hindu state in India.

Its where the RSS was birthed.

And it sees the RSS as a foreign element on its soil now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Nilu Pule said:


> C'mon my Malayalee friend. You are smarter than that. Why are you afraid to question the RSS faults?
> 
> These are not minor issues. Hindutva cannot be successful without unity among Hindus. Most Hindus hate each other on caste, ethnic and linguistic basis.
> 
> Without religious reforms, Hindutva cannot be successful. Spanish Christians had unity so they could reverse footprints of Islam.
> 
> The RSS has shied away from missionary work and religious reforms. This is it's biggest inherent weakness.
> 
> You probably have heard about this incident which occurred in Bhaiyya heartland Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Pandits of a temple allowed Muslims to offer prayers in their temple. But same Pundits wouldn't have allowed Dalit Hindus to enter it.
> 
> Most Hindus love Muslims. But hate their own. How can Hindutva be a success?
> 
> Why do you fail to acknowledge this?
> 
> Sirs @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu


There is massive reconversion program by RSS & affiliates.

Some pandit sellout doesn't represent everyone. No, most hindus hate Muslims to the core. Dalits are not hated but looked down upon but that is declining. There is hindu unity starting. The caste is just restricted to marriage in many cases and even in villages, there is an interdependence of caste. Moreover, sudden change is difficult without leadership. So, gradual change is the need.


----------



## Nilu Pule

Smarana Mitra said:


> There is massive reconversion program by RSS & affiliates.
> 
> Some pandit sellout doesn't represent everyone. No, most hindus hate Muslims to the core. Dalits are not hated but looked down upon but that is declining. There is hindu unity starting. The caste is just restricted to marriage in many cases and even in villages, there is an interdependence of caste. Moreover, sudden change is difficult without leadership. So, gradual change is the need.


Really? Or you chose to be in denial?

Would most Hindus accept a Dalit hero in a mainstream Bollywood movie?
Don't most Hindus their Bollywood Muslims Actors who are proud of brutual Islamic invaders and sympathetic to Pakistan?

How many dalit heroes did bollywood produce till now?

RSS blind followers love to bury their heads in the sand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Smarana Mitra said:


> There is no intention of wiping out Muslims. India needs to ensure that India has enough supplies of oil and other resources which India is getting for free.
> 
> The idea is always "proportional response". Muslims will be terrorised and made to submit. But there will not be much higher consequences. Muslims will always be insane and that won't stop till even a last one remains. This behavior of Muslims is what India is using to threaten expulsion and refugee crisis to milk foreign resources. India needs some time to develop its defence fully and it is better to not go overboard and harm that prospect.



I fail to see which post of mind made you believe that wiping out Muslims was part of the discussion.

The rest I've heard so many times I'm really bored now.

Terrorise Muslims?

Do you even realise what Delhi was?

Can you imagine it happening in ANY Muslim country with the tables turned?

That's what happens when Hindus play with alien rule books.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smarana Mitra

padamchen said:


> The organic groundswell of assertiveness among Hindus is good.
> 
> But you've answered your own question.
> 
> There is a reason state after state (big states, not little ones) are pulling away.
> 
> A large number of very strong Hindus are telling the Sangh that they do not need it's ratification to practice their 5000 year old heritage and still be politically at loggerheads.
> 
> Let's face it.
> 
> Maharashtra is easily the most militant Hindu state in India.
> 
> Its where the RSS was birthed.
> 
> And it sees the RSS as a foreign element on its soil now.


No state is pulling away. You can see how the states voted in lok sabha vs state assembly. RSS intentionally lost election by asking its own care to vote against do at to cut down on worthless or non ideological members who were taken into bjp due to past constraints.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Smarana Mitra said:


> China is not Buddhist. Only small number of chinese are Buddhist. However, India is now expanding its focus on Buddhism and helping Myanmar, Lanka, Thailand etc fight against Jihadis. Yes, India in the past didn't have much of an outreach. But things have changed with "act east" policy



Sure Chinese are superstitious atheists (Lolz at the paradox)...But they do erect huge Buddha statues to give an air of sophistication to their civilization ...The Chinese are not stupid....Much better it would have been if the statue of Unity was that of Buddha giving his first discourse...and now we are talking of creating a giant Ram statue which would be the tallest statue of any kind in the world...without a concurrent Buddha statue, it all feels wrong as Buddha spoke a lot about Rama (their own Saka version)

@Nilu Pule without the sobering effect of Buddhism the Brahmanistic aspect of Hinduism tends to become inhumane from time to time...We need to come to terms with the atavistic cruel tendencies that is persistent among many priestly Brahmans...Sad really


----------



## El Sidd

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> healthy,well built strong women more desirable than solely fair skin women...stop projecting your ideas on others


You do realize i simply quoted what elected individuals of the Indian democracy have been advocating. 
Did you just try and legitimize it by alluding that fair skinned equals strong women? 



Nilu Pule said:


> Brahmans control the RSS not Banias.
> But I don't see any resemblance between Hindutva and Nazism.
> 
> Some early Hindutva leaders admired hitler. But that did not means that they wanted to emulate him.
> 
> Nazis did not wait for most Germans to accept their ideology and then come to power. They wanted to capture power any means possible.
> The RSS was in no hurry to capture to power and they wanted masses to accept their ideology and then come to power.
> 
> Nazis were short sighted. RSS are in for a long haul. I find very few things in common between Nazis and RSS Hinduwadis.
> 
> Also I think Nazis thought themselves to be master race supermen who were undefeatable. The RSS is well aware of shortcomings and knows things it can't get away with
> 
> Well these misinformed Pakistanis and most Indians don't know much about RSS goals.
> They think RSS wants to replicate Jewish Holocaust. But in reality, RSS wants to replicate more sucessful Spanish model which managed to eradicate Islam from Spain. Spain had more Muslims percentage wise than India. Muslims ruled Spain for 800 years. And Muslims were a dominant power worldwide
> 
> These fools let themselves be decieved
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @SIPRA @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu @Nilgiri @jamahir



You are saying a 1000 year Reich was short sighted? 

Brahminism in itself is the Nirvana of Nazi Ideology out there. 

It is the ideology that is being discussed not its manifestation just in Germany in start of last century. 

Can i now accuse you of intellectual dishonesty?


----------



## padamchen

Smarana Mitra said:


> No state is pulling away. You can see how the states voted in lok sabha vs state assembly. RSS intentionally lost election by asking its own care to vote against do at to cut down on worthless or non ideological members who were taken into bjp due to past constraints.



Dude are you for real?

Right now the Sangh is buying itself to RS majority.

People are saying otherwise.

Hindu people.


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> yeah you are welcome with your black flag and white horse of khurasan army with khalifa zaid hamid .



Thank you for your letter Ghalib from India. 

I will have it read by Mohammad bin Qasim and will get back to you on your request for white horses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Dildar Meray Yaar PaaJee,*
> 
> 
> Now I am a bemused observer of *His Majesty, His Will, His Power*.... as I have come to* Respect Him*...knowing full well my own flaws and limitations... perhaps it is good as it is... perhaps I am to put Qamand on the Stars or perhaps I am put to suffer and understand... *my Dialouge with Him is evolving...*
> 
> I say to Him these days: _*Bandah houn Terra, Terra Mazdoor nahi... (Iqbal R.A.)*_
> 
> The* Depth of Sufism* is immense.... we can only take the first step....
> 
> I say this: *If you are ashemd of Allah, Allah shall be ashamed of you! *
> 
> *Regarding the good Indians being the good Indians*... is it a surprise?
> 
> Besides *IslamicDiscussions *are *banned *on PDF!
> 
> *The good Indians don't hate* *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan or Islam* ... *the good Indians Fear* the *Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan and Islam.... *
> 
> *The good Indians of all hues can never accept **Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan *... it doesn't matter what level of education they have or what kinda religious or secular orientation they profess to...
> 
> Indians are Inccorigible - Baba e Qom
> 
> All the good Indians now have is *The Blue Elephant *walking with them... looking at them through his *RedEyes *... and *the good Indians need to keep feeding it*... and *more they feed it the hungerier it becomes...*
> 
> *The so-called secularz wish to Indofy the Muslims of MaqboozaHindustan* .... for whatever that means.. *implying that they are NOT Indians*..hence the need to Indofy them... and *the good Indians of not such a bend will like to have one last go at the young flesh before burning them alive...
> 
> That little girl of 13 did statisfy 7 good Indians with her flesh*... it was kindness of their hearts that they let her live... why?
> 
> *A Cycle has now completed itself*...and we are at the *Beginning of a new Cycle*... A Circle has completed itself... and the Point of the NewCircle is now firmly pinned...
> 
> The Momentum of History is here... where must I run, PaaJee?
> 
> *We must allow the good Indians all the freedom to express their tender feelings as they do*... just remembering that what they share here on PDF is *less than 1% of LotusFlowers the produce on their own fora*.... where they can be free to be Indians without restraint...
> 
> Invocation of Curse in His name is something I dare not to engage in... and I shall not speak on His behalf...
> 
> His Kursi encompasses the entirety! He is Supreme, without equal...
> 
> *PakKashmiris *.. their rape, murder, torture or blinding....the good Indians have cheered and some old friends here even wanted to send a bullet for the murder...
> 
> *We have never had a War with the good Indians.*.. *only three battles so far...*
> 
> There can be only one left... for it cann't go on for long... and It is what it is!
> 
> Copy/pasting liberalism creates as much hollowness of within as following the *FazoolMullahMaffia *....
> 
> *The Hole in the Soul *remains....
> 
> *Let us be the bemused observers for as long as we can*...* but if we are ashamed of Him, He shall be ashamed of us!*
> 
> *It is my failure* that I have not noticed anything more than imprisonment of confusion, escapismo, blamismo or apathyismo...from esteemd PakPosters here on PDF....
> *
> The Glee of the good Indians about APS is understandable*... _*we can never pay it back enough..*_
> 
> First we shall suffer, then _*yuk laht*_ ... we shall stand... @PakSword
> 
> I feel too tired... more so these days... seeing the illusions of power failing like a small sand house in the first wave... and *what troubles me is what comes after this pandemic*...*for all of us...without race or religion...*
> 
> _*Insan Khasaray mein hae*_... perhaps, no one knows it better than I these days... @Blacklight
> 
> *The good Indians have been spitting towards Heavens for long now*... so ...we can now only be bemused observers... *it is now between them and Him!*
> *
> Being able to type in English or Urdu or French or Chinese doesn't make any of us*...*anything*...
> 
> I fear the degrees are nothing mroe than a printed paper to hide the intellectual nakedness/hollowness of the ready-for-the-job-market-paid-slaves.... who for the rest of their lives will brag about it...
> 
> *No, PaaJee, I now look at His Kursi... it is all Beautiful!*
> 
> *Death toll is going to peak in OurLand* ...we must pray for* His Mercy *too as *OurPakArmedForces *are in to fight the *KhooniVirus *back..
> 
> *I strongly oppose banning the good Indians*... and *those who love daisies, butterflies, rainbows and unicorns* ...* must prove their worth or sink deeper in the quick-sands of their own hollowness....*
> *
> The Momentum of History* is not knocking now.. it is here... *I did warn*...*more of prayer to stop it*...
> 
> I just wish to see *Anarkali Blossom* one last time...
> 
> But then if I don't... it is what it is..and this too shall pass!
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @The Eagle @jaibi @Irfan Baloch @waz Brothers mine, kindly, don't ban any of the good Indians... let it all come out!
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @Horus @Socra @Signalian @Dubious @PakSword @HRK @WebMaster @StormBreaker @Verve @Reddington @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Hakim Dawary @Sine Nomine @ps3linux


Good or bad Bharatis,Gora before going back, have fed all Hindus that,how glorious they were before hordes of Muslims invaded them and captured huge lands and converted hordes of population into new religion and they must rise and revert this back.They all are same when it comes to Pakistan,though few behave with wit and others with blind hatred.
P.S:-Bharti Hindus can't see us controlling, that area which is cradle of civilisations,the birth place of Hinduism,Vedas and place which has given birth to Hinduism,Sikhism and was once stronghold of Buddhism._(If you count our iron fist over matters concerning area between amu and kabul,we control area which gave birth to Zoroastrianism also)._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Nilu Pule said:


> I think there is a curfew imposed and internet restrictions. But I am sure Kashmiris are allowed to travel outside their state



yes they are free to do regular day to day jobs ,except pattharbazi .



padamchen said:


> I'm convinced about one thing.
> 
> I want to live in a secular India dominated by Hindus.
> 
> By brute force wherever and whenever needed.
> 
> The alternative is what we saw in Delhi recently.
> 
> The choice is pretty clear to most Indians.



yes that is better .


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Nilu Pule said:


> Really? Or you chose to be in denial?
> 
> Would most Hindus accept a Dalit hero in a mainstream Bollywood movie?
> Don't most Hindus their Bollywood Muslims Actors who are proud of brutual Islamic invaders and sympathetic to Pakistan?
> 
> How many dalit heroes did bollywood produce till now?
> 
> RSS blind followers love to bury their heads in the sand.


Bollywood is filled with nepotism, Muslim dons funded by oil money and sex rackets. It has very little significance. For that matter, sikhs are also in limited number in Bollywood. That doesn't mean anything.


padamchen said:


> I fail to see which post of mind made you believe that wiping out Muslims was part of the discussion.
> 
> The rest I've heard so many times I'm really bored now.
> 
> Terrorise Muslims?
> 
> Do you even realise what Delhi was?
> 
> Can you imagine it happening in ANY Muslim country with the tables turned?
> 
> That's what happens when Hindus play with alien rule books.


How do you think Israel responds? Hope do you think France responded to Muslim riots? How do you think Sweden or UK responded to Muslim refugees problems? 

Muslims are weak and have no military might. But they have oil. It is the single most important resource in the world. Since Muslims are weak anyways, they can be defeated anytime needed.

Muslims are in a position where they have nothing to lose at they will never be able to develop strength for to hire backwardness in technology. So, it is best to enjoy the oil supply for some time before going on the offensive. If one acts like Muslims, then one will be militarily and technologically weak like Muslims


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

@Nilu Pule we should have more heroes from north East, Nepal, Bhutan as those places are not economically robust enough to have big budget film industries...and while we are at it may be some pretty heroines from Dalit sections too..you raised a valid point...is there any resource that gives caste breakdown of Hindu heroes of Bollywood of the last 40 years?


----------



## fitpOsitive

Crixus said:


> What will happen to her as she has humiliated the prophet in Pakistan incase she becomes Pakistani ...... and again I said Musharaff soldout Kashmiris in 2004 , he back stabbed Taliban and now after abrogation of article 370 ...your govt ,ISI (no. 1 agency) and Army were not able to do anything to help Kashmiris .... again I am repeating Kashmiris are anything but fools .....


I don't know anyone. We love Kashmiris, Kashmiris love us.
And she is a Muslim, so will never insult Prophet.


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> You do realize i simply quoted what elected individuals of the Indian democracy have been advocating.
> Did you just try and legitimize it by alluding that fair skinned equals strong women?
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying a 1000 year Reich was short sighted?
> 
> Brahminism in itself is the Nirvana of Nazi Ideology out there.
> 
> It is the ideology that is being discussed not its manifestation just in Germany in start of last century.
> 
> Can i now accuse you of intellectual dishonesty?


Nazis thought they could conquer the whole world, exterminate the unwanted and rule the whole world for eternity.

The RSS knows it cannot do that even in whole of India.

RSS has no problem in accepting helps from Muslims. Infact RSS has a separate Muslim wing.

Did Nazis allow Jews to join their party, army and Gestapo?

What are you failing to see that are very few things in common b/w RSS and Nazis.

You can accuse of me of anything. Like some of fellow PAKs accuse me of being a RSS member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

I never saw Kashmiris protesting for anything happening in Pakistan ...they even protested for killing of Gen Sulemani by US ...they even know Pakistan can sell them anytime ..either you are rating Pakistan too high or considering Kashmiris as fools ..... what you govt did after the abrogation of article 370 and achieved was nothing more then a joke 


fitpOsitive said:


> I don't know anyone. We love Kashmiris, Kashmiris love us.
> And she is a Muslim, so will never insult Prophet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Smarana Mitra said:


> Bollywood is filled with nepotism, Muslim dons funded by oil money and sex rackets. It has very little significance. For that matter, sikhs are also in limited number in Bollywood. That doesn't mean anything.
> 
> How do you think Israel responds? Hope do you think France responded to Muslim riots? How do you think Sweden or UK responded to Muslim refugees problems?
> 
> Muslims are weak and have no military might. But they have oil. It is the single most important resource in the world. Since Muslims are weak anyways, they can be defeated anytime needed.
> 
> Muslims are in a position where they have nothing to lose at they will never be able to develop strength for to hire backwardness in technology. So, it is best to enjoy the oil supply for some time before going on the offensive. If one acts like Muslims, then one will be militarily and technologically weak like Muslims



It wasn't Muslims who were weak on the first night in Delhi.

A lot of that oil you paid for, got funneled into the war they planned and waged.

Again I ask you.

If Muslims are so weak, can you point me to a Delhi (or a Godhra) in any Muslim country?

You are spewing shakha propaganda on a Pakistani site man!

Wake up ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> @Nilu Pule we should have more heroes from north East, Nepal, Bhutan as those places are not economically robust enough to have big budget film industries...and while we are at it may be some pretty heroines from Dalit sections too..you raised a valid point...is there any resource that gives caste breakdown of Hindu heroes of Bollywood of the last 40 years?


Be serious. 

Our people will accept a Afghan Taliban member as a hero but they will never accept a mongloid looking Hindu hero.

I don't there is a caste break up.

But I think most of them are Khatris, Jatts, Brahmans and Rajputs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Crixus said:


> She is communist not even qualified as muslim



she wants to break india like her friends kanhaiya and khalid and other urban naxals .


----------



## Nilu Pule

padamchen said:


> It wasn't Muslims who were weak on the first night in Delhi.
> 
> A lot of that oil you paid for, got funneled into the war they planned and waged.
> 
> Again I ask you.
> 
> If Muslims are so weak, can you point me to a Delhi (or a Godhra) in any Muslim country?
> 
> You are spewing shakha propaganda on a Pakistani site man!
> 
> Wake up ....


Unfortunately, it's too late for him. Indoctrination by the RSS is too strong to be reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> The RSS knows it cannot do that even in whole of India.


Mathematically Nazis knew that too but did that stop them from trying?


Nilu Pule said:


> Did Nazis allow Jews to join their party, army and Gestapo?


Yes. How do you think the intelligence network was so great and prime reason for it's efficiency. 


Nilu Pule said:


> What are you failing to see that are very few things in common b/w RSS and Nazis.


What you fail to see is that there is no patent to the ideology that it has to mirror it 100 percent before alarm bells ring? 




Nilu Pule said:


> You can accuse of me of anything. Like some of fellow PAKs accuse me of being a RSS member.



I had put it out in a question leaving you the right to refusal.


----------



## Nilu Pule

Smarana Mitra said:


> There is a reason why RSS doesn't want majority in RS. It will result in people becoming too much finicky and expect RSS to change Constitution. But this is not to be done till the right time internationally. Having majority indirectly via agents and purchase from other party is the way RSS wants so that it gets the less explosive changes done but at the same time keep expectations at bay.
> 
> This is also a calculated strategy. In delhi, AAP is infiltrated by RSS men and hence Kejriwal said that he won because of Bajrang Bali. In Maharashtra, NCP was forced join hands with Shiv Sena by RSS. When some NCP members asked for rotation CM, RSS went in the night to form a government with Fadnavis to threaten these members that they may end up with nothing if they don't accept UDDHAV as CM. In future, Shiv Sena will merge with BJP to have single hindutva leadership. UDDHAV was honoured for his long alliance by allowing him to be CM in this sneaky manner.
> 
> RSS intentionally lost in several states due to some reasons.


That is some next level conspiracy theory haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Nilu Pule said:


> Be serious.
> 
> Our people will accept a Afghan Taliban member as a hero but they will never accept a mongloid looking Hindu hero.
> 
> I don't there is a caste break up.
> 
> But I think most of them are Khatris, Jatts, Brahmans and Rajputs.




You make me sad...but it is true...and that's why Hindus in North East are taking matters into their own hands and making viral videos of their own...

Very Important: *Donot miss the small Shiva vinyl wrap on the fairing of the sportbike in the opening shots...Kind of like a youthful expression of Hindu Pride *

This particular music video is from Assam and racked up 20 million views

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> Unfortunately, it's too late for him. Indoctrination by the RSS is too strong to be reversed.



The RSS is a cartel. 

And Indian takeover from non Hindus is it's only agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Crixus said:


> what you govt did after the abrogation of article 370 and achieved was nothing more then a joke



What we were supposed to do?


----------



## Nilu Pule

Smarana Mitra said:


> Bollywood is filled with nepotism, Muslim dons funded by oil money and sex rackets. It has very little significance.


Stop deflecting.

Muslims dons can cast Muslim actors in their films. But they can't force Hindus to make them watch their movies.
It's Hindus like you have made these barely 5 feet feminine looking Muslim heroes as superstars. Who can't act to save their lives for Ishwar sakes
@padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Nilu Pule said:


> Remember Kamlesh Tiwari?
> 
> Why BJP lovers are so naive?



kamlesh tiwari knew he will be killed , in india muslim are very powerful, he should not have disrespected islam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Quite the discussion lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> Stop deflecting.
> 
> Muslims dons can cast Muslim actors in their films. But they can't force Hindus to make them watch their movies.
> It's Hindus like you have made these barely 5 feet feminine looking Muslim heroes as superstars. Who can't act to save their lives for Ishwar sakes
> @padamchen @Juggernaut_the_Gangu



You're a Maharashtrian.

You know Shivaji and Muslims in our army. Generals.

You also know how we cleaned Mumbai.

I'm sick of the north's inadequacies holding the rest of us to ransom on the strength of their useless numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> Mathematically Nazis knew that too but did that stop them from trying?
> 
> Yes. How do you think the intelligence network was so great and prime reason for it's efficiency.
> 
> What you fail to see is that there is no patent to the ideology that it has to mirror it 100 percent before alarm bells ring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had put it out in a question leaving you the right to refusal.


If Nazis knew that why would they engage in such conquest knowing it would lead to their demise?

So are you saying that Jews helped the Nazis to exterminating Jews. Interesting. I have heard of Indian, Arab and even African Nazi soliders. Did not hear of Jew one ever.

Let me tell you the RSS ideology is more dangerous than Nazi ideology for Muslims in India. It won't put them in gas chambers but influence then revert to Hinduism like in Spain. But chances of RSS ideology being successful are very slim.



padamchen said:


> You're a Maharashtrian.
> 
> You know Shivaji and Muslims in our army. Generals.
> 
> You also know how we cleaned Mumbai.
> 
> I'm sick of the north's inadequacies holding the rest of us to ransom on the strength of their useless numbers


Shivaji was a secular King. He failed to see the larger picture.

Mumbai was never cleaned. If the cleaning was done, there would no Azad maidan like incidents.

You probably know that these North Indian Muslims are invading Maharashtra and rapidly changing demographics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> If Nazis knew that would they engage in such conquest knowing it would lead to their demise?
> 
> So are you saying that Jews helped the Nazis to exterminating Jews. Interesting. I have heard of Indian, Arab and even African Nazi soliders. Did not hear of Jew one ever.
> 
> Let me tell you the RSS ideology is more dangerous than Nazi ideology for Muslims in India. It won't put them in gas chambers but influence then revert to Hinduism like in Spain. But chances of RSS ideology being successful are very slim.
> 
> 
> Shivaji was a secular King. He failed to see the larger picture.
> 
> Mumbai was never cleaned. If the cleaning was done, there would no Azad maidan like incidents.
> 
> You probably know that these North Indian Muslims are invading Maharashtra and rapidly changing demographics.



There will never be a Delhi in Maharashtra.

Karnataka yes.

That's what Mumbai did.

Shivaji was a Maharashtrian.

Maharashtrians are secular.

Maharashtrians are Hindus.

They are not sanghis ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> If Nazis knew that would they engage in such conquest knowing it would lead to their demise?


You think logic and reasoning are acceptable traits in Nazi circles? 


Nilu Pule said:


> Let me tell you the RSS ideology is more dangerous than Nazi ideology for Muslims in India. It won't put them in gas chambers but influence then revert to Hinduism like in Spain. But chances of RSS ideology being successful are very slim.



Whatever is happening now is a mixture of both the 'Reconquest' of Spain(religious) and what happened in Nazi Germany(racial). 

The matter of genocide and basic human rights cannot be left to chance with or without any adjective. 

What would you like the nature of things be? To counter this Pakistan harvests an ideology similar to that for survival means. 

No wonder people are calling for interventions. Prevention is better than cure(nuclear war).

But i can tell you no one will listen to sane voices anymore. It is all just too late

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Crixus said:


> I never saw Kashmiris protesting for anything happening in Pakistan ...they even protested for killing of Gen Sulemani by US ...they even know Pakistan can sell them anytime ..either you are rating Pakistan too high or considering Kashmiris as fools ..... what you govt did after the abrogation of article 370 and achieved was nothing more then a joke


But Kashmiris sure root for Pakistan in cricket matches.

If I am not wrong, agar main galat nahi hoon... If my memory serves me right.. Kashmiris in 2001 protested against US invasion of Afghanistan. Can that be considered as protesting for Pakistan?

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

padamchen said:


> There will never be a Delhi in Maharashtra.


BJP needs a Parsi genius like Sam Manekshaw. You are ideal for that post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> BJP needs a Parsi genius like Sam Manekshaw. You are ideal for that post



Maybe one of my kids.

I'm Congress for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> To counter this Pakistan harvests an ideology similar to that for survival means.


Elaborate further.

Why do you get banned frequently? Your posts are quite interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

abcxyz0000 said:


> But Kashmiris sure root for Pakistan in cricket matches.
> 
> If I am not wrong, agar main galat nahi hoon... If my memory serves me right.. Kashmiris in 2001 protested against US invasion of Afghanistan. Can that be considered as protesting for Pakistan?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



muslims do that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Sine Nomine said:


> Good or bad Bharatis,Gora before going back, have fed all Hindus that,how glorious they were before hordes of Muslims invaded them and captured huge lands and converted hordes of population into new religion and they must rise and revert this back.They all are same when it comes to Pakistan,though few behave with wit and others with blind hatred.
> P.S:-Bharti Hindus can't see us controlling, that area which is cradle of civilisations,the birth place of Hinduism,Vedas and place which has given birth to Hinduism,Sikhism and was once stronghold of Buddhism._(If you count our iron fist over matters concerning area between amu and kabul,we control area which gave birth to Zoroastrianism also)._




if we really want to play that game then Buddhism eclipses Hinduism....on top of that the rig veda was sponsored by the Kuru Bharata dynasty based out of Haryana..they had a massive battle with alliance of Ten Kings, which marked the final split between Indo-Aryan religion and Zoroastrianism, and subsequently everything west of the Chenab became slightly taboo for the Indo-Aryan speakers of the Kuru dynasty....

Hinduism insisted on vast massive sacrifices that drained the Royal Resources...while Buddhism freed up the Royals to make magnificent monuments...India owes more of its greatness to Buddhism which is a thoroughly Gangu creation..It is as Gangu as Gangu can get

We are to Buddhism as the Hejaz is to Islam---->sacred land---->now beat that


----------



## GHALIB

padamchen said:


> Maybe one of my kids.
> 
> I'm Congress for life.



are you pure parsi or some indian genes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> if we really want to play that game then Buddhism eclipses Hinduism....on top of that the rig veda was sponsored by the Kuru Bharata dynasty...they had a massive battle with alliance of Ten Kings, which marked the final split between Indo-Aryan religion and Zoroastrianism, and subsequently everything west of the Chenab became slightly taboo for the Indo-Aryan speakers of the Kuru dynasty....
> 
> Hinduism insisted on vast massive sacrifices that drained the Royal Resources...while Buddhism freed up the Royals to make magnificent monuments...India owes more of its greatness to Buddhism which is a thoroughly Gangu creation..It is as Gangu as Gangu can get
> 
> We are to Buddhism as the Hejaz is to Islam---->sacred land---->now beat that



Then you should have read a thread I started a long time ago ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

SIPRA said:


> You know, when I was a schoolboy, about 50 years back, I read about movements of "Shudhi" and "Sanghtan".
> 
> "Man apni bekhabri say Shukaib waqif hoon
> Bataao paich haen kitnay tumhai pagrhi main"



shudhi is same as conversion .


----------



## padamchen

GHALIB said:


> are you pure parsi or some indian genes ?



Pure Parsi Athrvan (priest, descended from the Magi, like Zarathustra).

Till 100-150 years ago, we would not even marry a Behdin (commoner ... the other classes all being merged into one once we became Indian ... the Osta remaining untouched).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> Then you should have read a thread I started a long time ago ...




Let me dig it up.....well its not possible to search for threads created by other members it seems


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> Let me dig it up.....well its not possible to search for threads created by other members it seems



Buddhism ... brutalized in the land of its birth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> Elaborate further.



What is there to elaborate? It is Ying Yang. 

Why do you think there were volunteers fighting the Nazis even before governments were fighting them?
It is newtons reaction to Nazi actions.


----------



## aryadravida

fitpOsitive said:


> To be honest, I don't see any chance of both India and Pakistan against coronavirus. Reason is not govts, its people actually. So careless, nothing could be worse.
> Summer is our only hope. I am continuously praying.


Summer has already set in India( in north a week ago and south two weeks)nd lockdowns are being imposed strictly here from today...I have hope for India.. that we will see this through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/buddhism-declined-or-brutalized-in-the-land-of-its-birth.509885/

@Juggernaut_the_Gangu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

padamchen said:


> Buddhism ... brutalized in the land of its birth




Yes I remember it...I took extensive participation in it...Class thread...thanks once again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> What is there to elaborate? It is Ying Yang.
> 
> Why do you think there were volunteers fighting the Nazis even before governments were fighting them?
> It is newtons reaction to Nazi actions.


Do you think the RSS is afraid of that? They want Muslims to pick up arms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> We are to Buddhism as the Hejaz is to Islam---->sacred land---->now beat that


Jaggu we all know how Buddhism ended in Bharat,that's something which shouldn't be touched.Vedas were probably composed in area which is North-West region of Pakistan and same area became stronghold of Buddhism later.
P.S:-Area which makes today Pakistan and Afghanistan was stronghold of Buddhism.An area mostly occupied by Buddhism Monks.Religion itself ended almost 1000 years ago but it's signs are still spreaded here and there in our areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> Do you think the RSS is afraid of that? They want Muslims to pick up arms



For RSS a Muslim is already armed to the teeth. 

Do you think the nation state of India will survive this polarity?


----------



## padamchen

Sine Nomine said:


> Jaggu we all know how Buddhism ended in Bharat,that's something which shouldn't be touched.Vedas were probably composed in area which is North-West region of Pakistan and same area became stronghold of Buddhism later.
> P.S:-Area which makes today Pakistan and Afghanistan was stronghold of Buddhism.An area mostly occupied by Buddhism Monks.Religion itself ended almost 1000 years ago but it's signs are still spreaded here and there in our areas.



If I'm not mistaken, Buddhism is still the third largest religion in the world.

Or fourth.

It's hardly insignificant in terms of numbers and geography of control.

It's simply that there wasn't space in India for two alphas.

There still isn't space in India for two alphas. Which is what's happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

padamchen said:


> Buddhism ... brutalized in the land of its birth


Same happened with many things,same happened with Zoroastrianism,it's place of birth lies in ruins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> For RSS a Muslim is already armed to the teeth.
> 
> Do you think the nation state of India will survive this polarity?


If it leads to full blown Hindu Muslim civil war, Muslims won't stand a chance. 

Will India survive for another 100 years? I don't think so. But will Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> If it leads to full blown Hindu Muslim civil war, Muslims won't stand a chance.
> 
> Will India survive for another 100 years? I don't think so. But will Pakistan?



Pakistan inshallah will survive the Hindu Muslim civil war in India. 

Muslims are accustomed to never standing much chance in their recorded history. It's like business as usual for them so no one's worried about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> If it leads to full blown Hindu Muslim civil war, Muslims won't stand a chance.
> 
> Will India survive for another 100 years? I don't think so. But will Pakistan?



A civil war in India will not stop at either border. East or west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

padamchen said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Buddhism is still the third largest religion in the world.
> 
> Or fourth.
> 
> It's hardly insignificant in terms of numbers and geography of control.
> 
> It's simply that there wasn't space in India for two alphas.
> 
> There still isn't space in India for two alphas. Which is what's happening.


Nodoubt about it, but tell me what it feels like being banished from something you owe your Birth too?


----------



## padamchen

Sine Nomine said:


> Nodoubt about it, but tell me what it feels like being banished from something you owe your Birth too?



Feels really bad. Like a living flame inside every kid who's birthed.

Waiting.

Passing on to the next generation when this body is done.

Waiting. Planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> Pakistan inshallah will survive the Hindu Muslim civil war in India.
> 
> Muslims are accustomed to never standing much chance in their recorded history. It's like business as usual for them so no one's worried about that.


Hindu Muslim civil war would be terrible for Pakistan. You would have to accommodate tens of millions of Muslim immigrants. PM Imran Khan sahab has already predicted that

No is talking about collapse of Islam/Muslims.
We are talking about nation.

Patriotism or Nationalism shouldn't blind our judgement.


----------



## Avicenna

denel said:


> Actually this is the best position to be in for Kashmiri vs the people in the rest of India where it will spread like fire. Self isolation and cut off from the rest.
> 
> You guys are not seeing the bigger picture; by doing to RSS/BJB have done a favour.



This is actually theoretically true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

waz said:


> Quite the discussion lol.


yaap exactly the level of discussion which could only be achieved when Rabid DOGS are allowed to roam free on the forum with their venomous agenda of ethnic and religious cleansing based on hatred and historical inferiority .....

I mean @WebMaster should read such posts where members are wishing and celebrating communal killing NOT JUST IN THEIR COUNTRY BUT GLOBALLY ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

padamchen said:


> Feels really bad. Like a living flame inside every kid who's birthed.
> Waiting.


Parsis with all their wealth have done nothing for themselves,they have numbers though scattered, which they should have combined and coupled with their wealth&influence should have used for churning out an arrangement like balfour declaration from brits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> Hindu Muslim civil war would be terrible for Pakistan. You would have to accommodate tens of millions of Muslim immigrants. PM Imran Khan sahab has already predicted that
> 
> No is talking about collapse of Islam/Muslims.
> We are talking about nation.
> 
> Patriotism or Nationalism shouldn't blind our judgement.



This is a manageable scenario and not cause for concern of the State of Pakistan. They are likely to be accommodated both by Punjab and Bengal.

Justice is blind how many times have you been told


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BlackMamba93 said:


> ""We need lockdown for one month," he told Al Jazeera on condition of anonymity. "If it [coronavirus pandemic] happens here, we will be devastated. We will die like cattle."
> 
> Here are actual Kashmiris asking for lockdown to continue while people outside Kashmir asking for lockdown to be lifted.


Don't be facetious and misleading. The two types of "lockdown" are completely different. For starters, give the hospitals internet and freedom of speech so they may do their damned job properly. Then we'll discuss the other differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

HRK said:


> yaap exactly the level of discussion which could only be achieved when Rabid DOGS are allowed to roam free on the forum with their venomous agenda of ethnic and religious cleansing based on hatred and historical inferiority .....
> 
> I mean @WebMaster should read such posts where members are wishing and celebrating communal killing NOT JUST IN THEIR COUNTRY BUT GLOBALLY ....



It is strange that such discussions are freely allowed on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Sine Nomine said:


> Parsis with all their wealth have done nothing for themselves,they have numbers though scattered, which they should have combined and coupled with their wealth&influence should have used for churning out an arrangement like balfour declaration from brits.



It took the Jews 2500 years. And we protected the Jews and gave them refuge.

We ruled most of the civilized world. While they've always been the persecuted.

It's been only 1300 for us.

I'm not being ungrateful, but our Hindus are not Americans ....

And we really cannot afford 6 million dead before we get our homeland back.

There are other ways and it will happen.

Probably before this body is done and passes on to the next line of Magi to guard the flame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

HRK said:


> yaap exactly the level of discussion which could only be achieved when Rabid DOGS are allowed to roam free on the forum with their venomous agenda of ethnic and religious cleansing based on hatred and historical inferiority .....
> 
> I mean @WebMaster should read such posts where members are wishing and celebrating communal killing NOT JUST IN THEIR COUNTRY BUT GLOBALLY ....



And then the same members lecture humanity if some Pakistani shows happiness on death of an Indian soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> This is a manageable scenario and not cause for concern of the State of Pakistan. They are likely to be accommodated both by Punjab and Bengal.
> 
> Justice is blind how many times have you been told


C'mon, you are better than this.
You know how much your son of soil Paks hate Indian Muslims migrants. 

Bangladesh does not even accept it's illegal Bangladeshi Muslims living in India.

Be real. You are Muslim first then Pakistanis. But most of your compatriots are ultra nationalists.



SIPRA said:


> It is strange that such discussions are freely allowed on this forum.


Besides Smara Mitra who got banned. No one praised religious killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Sine Nomine said:


> Jaggu we all know how Buddhism ended in Bharat,that's something which shouldn't be touched.Vedas were probably composed in area which is North-West region of Pakistan and same area became stronghold of Buddhism later.
> P.S:-Area which makes today Pakistan and Afghanistan was stronghold of Buddhism.An area mostly occupied by Buddhism Monks.Religion itself ended almost 1000 years ago but it's signs are still spreaded here and there in our areas.



you are right in some sense about the Vedic geography but there was an eastward shift *within *the Rig Veda...The Battle of Ten kings is the main historical political event in the Rig Veda....that event and its consequences cannot simply be overlooked

I would make another thread about the geography of the Rig veda and taking direct quotes from it that describe the Battle of the Ten Kings...this would help in understanding...Since in Modern Pakistani mind the NorthWest simply means Pakistani Punjab and North West Frontier Province...while in the Rig Vedic mind the North West would be from Yamuna to Peshawar ...


anyways this is a discussion for an academic thread with academic mood and academic honesty, not an ideological thread like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

padamchen said:


> You will never realize when you have become them. In trying to beat them.


My goodness. Your degree of absolute surrender to the nascent inferiority complex that lies dormant within the psyche of all Indians appears to be beyond that of others here of your ilk. What new mutant strain of hindutva is this?

That everything "foreign" as declared by you is a bastardisation of Indian-ness?

Unless supposed intellectuals like you accept the various strands of fabric woven into your national identity, what hope is there for those your kind have intentionally kept in ignorance for millennia?

Then again, you may well be trying to trigger a total collapse of akhand Bharat, in which case I would be most foolish to interrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> C'mon, you are better than this.
> You know how much your son of soil Paks hate Indian Muslims migrants.
> 
> Bangladesh does not even accept it's illegal Bangladeshi Muslims living in India.
> 
> Be real. You are Muslim first then Pakistanis. But most of your compatriots are ultra nationalists.



We will soon find out. 

I do not underestimate the ethnologists and their views but they underestimate Muslims themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Juggernaut_the_Gangu said:


> you are right in some sense about the Vedic geography but there was an eastward shift *within *the Rig Veda...The Battle of Ten kings is the main historical political event in the Rig Veda....that event and its consequences cannot simply be overlooked
> 
> I would make another thread about the geography of the Rig veda and taking direct quotes from it that describe the Battle of the Ten Kings...this would help in understanding...Since in Modern Pakistani mind the NorthWest simply means Pakistani Punjab and North West Frontier Province...while in the Rig Vedic mind the North West would be from Yamuna to Peshawar ...
> 
> 
> anyways this is a discussion for an academic thread with academic mood and academic honesty, not an ideological thread like this


My understanding is that it's mountain area in Kashmir,there was set of caves and old temples which was very old,once i read about them a long time ago.My understanding is that it must have been in range of Sharada Peeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

masterchief_mirza said:


> My goodness. Your degree of absolute surrender to the nascent inferiority complex that lies dormant within the psyche of all Indians appears to be beyond that of others here of your ilk. What new mutant strain of hindutva is this?
> 
> That everything "foreign" as declared by you is a bastardisation of Indian-ness?
> 
> Unless supposed intellectuals like you accept the various strands of fabric woven into your national identity, what hope is there for those your kind have intentionally kept in ignorance for millennia?
> 
> Then again, you may well be trying to trigger a total collapse of akhand Bharat, in which case I would be most foolish to interrupt.



I have zero inferiority in recognising that this land belongs to an Aryan offshoot of my people. 

Insofar as that is concerned, in addition to bein my home, ancestrally, it is still my brother's home.

Which means even so it was my home 1300 years ago when my ancestors, all 18,000 of them on 7 ships, landed here.

That said, Zoroastrianism is still not of this land.

Neither is Islam.

Zoroastrians are genetically not if this soil.

But Muslims are.

This is a fight between brothers.

When we came here, none of you were Muslim. That's an important point to ponder.

We generally like to stay on the sidelines. Until it's necessary to protect our way of life. Like we did through our history on this soil.

Always on the side of the Hindus.

Always.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> We will soon find out.
> 
> I do not underestimate the ethnologists and their views but they underestimate Muslims themselves.


It's the other way around. 
The Turks Muslims fought Mongol Muslims. Iranian Muslims fought Mongol Muslims. Arab Muslims fought Turk Muslims. If Muslims were united Europeans wouldn't rise to power.

You would have a single Muslim nation lying in 3 continents from Balkans to North Africa to Middle east to Central/South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

padamchen said:


> I have zero inferiority in recognising that this land belongs to an Aryan offshoot of my people.
> 
> Insofar as that is concerned, in addition to bein my home, ancestrally, it is still my brother's home.
> 
> Which means even so it was my home 1300 years ago when my ancestors, all 18,000 of them on 7 ships, landed here.
> 
> That said, Zoroastrianism is still not of this land.
> 
> Neither is Islam.
> 
> Zoroastrians are genetically not if this soil.
> 
> But Muslims are.
> 
> This is a fight between brothers.
> 
> When we came here, none of you were Muslim. That's an important point to ponder.
> 
> We generally like to stay on the sidelines. Until it's necessary to protect our way of life. Like we did through our history on this soil.
> 
> Always on the side of the Hindus.
> 
> Always.


I think the fact that Muslims are the "newest" of the lot of you is of no relevance whatsoever actually. May the best man win, while you continue the cheerleading from the sidelines.

Hindutva knows no religion. That's the most important morsel of food for thought I have come to realise of late.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rizwan Alam

How did India manage to keep the figure down? I mean, with a population more than 1.2 billion... Really impressed!


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

There is Only One Solution!

However, in the meantime the good Indians can keep feeding *The Blue Elephant!*

*White Tusks. *

*Red Eyes. *

*Blue!*


----------



## padamchen

masterchief_mirza said:


> I think the fact that Muslims are the "newest" of the lot of you is of no relevance whatsoever actually. May the best man win, while you continue the cheerleading from the sidelines.
> 
> Hindutva knows no religion. That's the most important morsel of food for thought I have come to realise of late.



Let me know when you see me cheering for Hindutva.

As I get older, my clarity of thought and tribalism gets sublimated through the filters of nationalism, secularism, liberalism, etc.

In the end every man fights to protect his family and extension.

There are zero ideals and morals then.

Whatever it takes. If it ever comes to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

padamchen said:


> In the end every man fights to protect his family and extension.
> 
> There are zero ideals and morals then.


The first casualty when war comes, is truth and when survival comes at stake is morality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Sine Nomine said:


> My understanding is that it's mountain area in Kashmir,there was set of caves and old temples which was very old,once i read about them a long time ago.My understanding is that it must have been in range of Sharada Peeth.




sligtly off course but not much, I would assert that the broad stem of land between Chenab and Indus remained as much under the influence of Zoroastrianism as under the influence of Brahmanism between 1500 BCE to 350 BCE...even when Taxila was a hot bed of Brahmanism, Zoroastrianism held sway there...only beyond the Indus, proper Zoroastrian lands started...and only beyond the Chenab proper Brahmanical lands started...The trans-Indus region was always a trans-cultural transitional region between hard borders of the Indian world and Iranic world

@padamchen might be able to shed some more light on this


Slight addendum: I donot think Buddhism was a major force outside of the Magadhan districts before Ashoka....Since even Megasthenes failed to point out the presence of Buddhists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

HRK said:


> yaap exactly the level of discussion which could only be achieved when Rabid DOGS are allowed to roam free on the forum with their venomous agenda of ethnic and religious cleansing based on hatred and historical inferiority .....
> 
> I mean @WebMaster should read such posts where members are wishing and celebrating communal killing NOT JUST IN THEIR COUNTRY BUT GLOBALLY ....



Give them enough rope. This goes to show you what even their liberals think like, and also sends a message to the few, even now on this site that we can have peace with such creatures.
The thread ends, but not after we are sent a reminder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

